# Kernel 2.6.0-test1 released

## nbensa

Drooling  :Razz: 

http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=linux-kernel&m=105815539730173&w=2

Mod EDIT: changed the title. - bsolar

----------

## Moled

\o/

----------

## erik_swanson

nbensa: Perhaps it would be a good idea to rename this thread to something that reflects the specific kernel version?

I can't wait to try it myself.

----------

## taskara

still a lot of bugs being fixed   :Shocked:   not sure how ready 2.6 will be  :Confused: 

----------

## deathdruid

```

rahul@porsche rahul $ uname -a

Linux porsche.genebrew.com 2.6.0-test1 #1 Mon Jul 14 01:43:52 EDT 2003 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2100+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## asimon

Let me guess, Linux 2.6(-test1) will still require patches for EVMS2!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## htj

Any news on the process stalling issue--

Tried 2.5.75 but it kept locking/stalling...

----------

## Mooses

I think I heard that the 2.6 series should be able to compile with ICC (Intel C++ compiler). Does anyone know more about this? 

Mooses

----------

## Blurpy

I still have a problem with norwegian characters on tty1. But I found out that it only happens when using the framebuffer. I'm not using a framebuffer now, and the characters seem to work like normal on all tty's.

----------

## himpierre

Hello

2.6.0-test1 runs fine here. But nvidia-kernel seems to be broken again.

regards

Thomas

----------

## Blurpy

 *himpierre wrote:*   

> 2.6.0-test1 runs fine here. But nvidia-kernel seems to be broken again.

 

The nvidia drivers wont even compile here, giving a message that kernel 2.6.0 and newer is not supported.

----------

## Lovechild

 *taskara wrote:*   

> still a lot of bugs being fixed    not sure how ready 2.6 will be 

 

3 golden rule !

----------

## Lovechild

 *asimon wrote:*   

> Let me guess, Linux 2.6(-test1) will still require patches for EVMS2! 

 

EVMS 2.1.0 runs fine here without patching of kernel

----------

## Opteron

Ohhh nice nice! I am dling it now. The only bad thing is that nvidia-driver doesn't seem to compile against it..

----------

## Aonoa

My system freezes right as it is uncompressing the 2.6.0-test1 kernel.. nothing happens   :Confused:   anyone else experience this ?

----------

## htj

 *eonic wrote:*   

> My system freezes right as it is uncompressing the 2.6.0-test1 kernel.. nothing happens    anyone else experience this ?

 

Try having a look at http://www.codemonkey.org.uk/post-halloween-2.5.txt

Short version: Is your CONFIG_VT=Y ?

This usually happens when people are using 2.4 .configs and make oldconfig (take the time to make a new 2.5 config)

----------

## robmoss

Just out of curiosity, has anyone posted that fix for nvidia-kernel that stops it trying to do silly things that don't work to bugzilla?

I'm currently doing a recompile of my entire Gentoo system due to a processor upgrade (and subsequent architecture change). Once it's finished (probably tomorrow, or the day after, depending upon how many problems I run into) I'll have a go with it and see what I get as far as the nvidia-kernel module goes.

----------

## Bart B

Well... kernel 2.6.0-test1 seems to work on my PC, only problem is that I do not have a proper nvidia driver. Does anyone know if such a driver exsists?

EDIT: I've changed the symlink "/usr/src/linux" so it points to the new kernel sources   :Embarassed:   As I should have done earlier. Now it seems to work. But compiling fails.

----------

## Aonoa

htj: Thank you.  :Smile: 

My CONFIG_VT was not set =Y as well as a few of the others listed in the file at codemonkey.org.

I had not used any old 2.4 .config files though, I did a make menuconfig from scratch.. this is the first time I am attempting to use a 2.5/2.6 beta kernel however.

I am recompiling now, and I asume it will work this time.

----------

## lannie

Just compiled the new kernel... the desktop beautifully on the dell inspiron 4000  :Very Happy:  .. expect for a few problems

1) My Synaptics touchpad is still stuffed  :Sad:  .. got to use a USB mouse to roam around

2) I can't seem to suspend properly... it will freeze the laptop... this is using APM though... ACPI doesn't like to work on this laptop..

oh well.. other from that... its nice  :Very Happy:  ... can't wait for the official release... but i guess that will take a while

-Lan

----------

## Arzie

 *lannie wrote:*   

> Just compiled the new kernel... the desktop beautifully on the dell inspiron 4000  .. expect for a few problems
> 
> 2) I can't seem to suspend properly... it will freeze the laptop... this is using APM though... ACPI doesn't like to work on this laptop..
> 
> 

 

Go try ACPI with this kernel. I own a Latitude C640 and with 2.4.xx ACPI gives strange values (in /proc/acpi/blah), but with 2.5.75 the values were OK. Not sure about suspending though.

----------

## Steffen

A patch for the nvidia driver has been posted to the linux kernel mailinglist at 17:01:30 by Ian Hastie, but I'm unable to apply it (it gets rejected) modifying the ebuild to issue another epatch command.

Has anyone already applied the patch successfully?

----------

## keifir

 *Arzie wrote:*   

>  *lannie wrote:*   Just compiled the new kernel... the desktop beautifully on the dell inspiron 4000  .. expect for a few problems
> 
> 2) I can't seem to suspend properly... it will freeze the laptop... this is using APM though... ACPI doesn't like to work on this laptop..
> 
>  
> ...

 

One more thing to try: in APM section, enable interrupts or smtg like that. That wakes up my comp.

----------

## blight

Hi!

The only reason why the nvidia driver won't build with 2.6 is that the check for 2.5 checks if the version is < 2.6 which isn't the case anymore.

I have written a small howto how to compile the driver with 2.6 and the 2.5 patches (which seem to be good  :Smile: 

http://deltaanime.ath.cx/~blight/nvidia_kernel_with_2.6.html

I hope this helps!  :Confused: 

 -- blight

----------

## aethyr

Hey quick question:

I was following kernel development awhile ago, eagerly anticipating 2.6, but I stopped actively following during the summer.

I'm starting to see posts now with people complaining about "desktop" issues like window moving and media playing, and I'm wondering if there's been some regressions in the kernel?  See this post for an example:

http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0307.1/0017.html

Before, everyone was saying how great the 2.5.x kernel was, but now it seems to be having some issues.

Just curious as to what I missed.

----------

## Steffen

Great howto, blight!  :Smile: 

----------

## Lovechild

Yes, that hack is a tad easier to do that the one on lkml but the reuslt is the same.

So now thanks to my laxyness I have a patch and an ebuild, it just checks for 2.6 instead of 2.5 and adds a diff that does what the howto tells me to. Lazy is good.

----------

## Lovechild

oh and hey... 2.6.0-test1 sucks less on the desktop for me than the last few 2.5 releases - maybe this is a sign from the kernel gods, 2.6 will not suck donkey balls afterall ?

----------

## reillyeon

For some reason I don't have any ptys (xterm and other apps complain) even though the default value of 256 seems to be set.

----------

## blight

now to answer a few questions  :Wink: 

for /dev/pty you need devpts support (even if you have devfs) - this has changed

about the complaints that 2.6 is bad for desktop: 2.6 is the last vanilla 2.5 merged with 2.5-mm afaik (it has the new scheduler which hasn't been in vanilla 2.5)

If i remember right what i have read it can be tweaked for desktops by setting the maximum time a process gets lower or something... don't forget that this isn't really "stable" yet... it's beeing made stable now with the 2.6.0-test series i think

i.e. if i move xawtv around or resize it it's *terribly* slow but maybe that's because of bttv... if you have probs just disable opaque moving/resizing (draw window contents when resizing moving - whatever it is labelled in your WM)

some of you may also have noticed that insmod needs absolute filenames now (at least for me it seemed like this  :Wink: )

depmod however doesn't and if you wanna run 2.4 and 2.6 in parallel maybe it's a good idead to add a linux-2.6-compat script to /etc/init.d which i.e. mounts /dev/pts if it's running on 2.6 and does nothing when 2.4 is ran

and finally: i'm glad that my howto helped a few people  :Wink: 

----------

## Safrax

The 4363 nvidia drivers are still borking on both my desktop and laptop.  Whenever I start something like kde or gnome it will crash as soon as kicker loads or I touch an icon on the gnome panel.

I'm also getting weird errors complaining about the lack of ipv6 support.  This is odd since ipv6 is explicitly disabled in my use flags...

----------

## Lovechild

completely forgot to link that tarball

http://userportal.iha.dk/~01876/nvidia.tar.bz2

extract in ${OVERLAY}/media-video/

works only for 2.6 right now as I'm to lazy to rewrite the detection code.

link fixed.Last edited by Lovechild on Mon Jul 14, 2003 8:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nigelhannam

Tarball works a treat cheers Lovechild  :Smile: 

----------

## htj

 *reillyeon wrote:*   

> For some reason I don't have any ptys (xterm and other apps complain) even though the default value of 256 seems to be set.

 

Make sure that you've enabled the pts filesystem. You may have to put in fstab with something like this:

devpts            /dev/pts      devpts   defaults      0 0

I dont need this line (think devfs does it for me, but not sure), but your milage may differ...

----------

## FormerSlacker

2.6 seems to work fine. The nvidia module compiled fine after modifing the ebuild and the nv-linux.h header. The only thing is that I am getting some strange dmesg output (gl programs still work fine) that seems to be related to the nvidia module. Every time I run a gl program, the following output is seen:

```

Debug: sleeping function called from illegal context at mm/page_alloc.c:545

Call Trace:

 [<c011956f>] __might_sleep+0x5f/0x70

 [<c0136e94>] __alloc_pages+0x324/0x330

 [<c0136caa>] __alloc_pages+0x13a/0x330

 [<c01166ba>] pte_alloc_one+0x1a/0x50

 [<c013e510>] pte_alloc_map+0x40/0xc0

 [<c013f4f4>] remap_page_range+0xb4/0x1d0

 [<d0a9236a>] nv_kern_mmap+0x2d8/0x31a [nvidia]

 [<c0141a60>] do_mmap_pgoff+0x310/0x6a0

 [<c010f27b>] sys_mmap2+0x9b/0xe0

 [<c010930b>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

```

Aside from that, everything seems great.

----------

## Schmolch

i noticed 2 drawbacks:

- my software-raid0 throughput dropped from 90 to 65MB/s (hdparm -t)

- scrolling in websites (galeon, slashdot) is very slow and cpu-eating.

anyone made similiar experiences?

----------

## paulisdead

Does anyone know of an ebuild or patch to get the nforce2 NIC drivers v0261 to build agains 2.6?  There's an ebuild for 0248 in bugzilla for 2.5, but 0248 never worked for me for some reason.

----------

## Seph64

 *blight wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> The only reason why the nvidia driver won't build with 2.6 is that the check for 2.5 checks if the version is < 2.6 which isn't the case anymore.
> 
> I have written a small howto how to compile the driver with 2.6 and the 2.5 patches (which seem to be good 
> ...

 

Hmm, patch Makefile ../NVIDIA.diff doesn't seem to work (yes the file is where it should be.

----------

## Ian

 *Schmolch wrote:*   

> i noticed 2 drawbacks:
> 
> - my software-raid0 throughput dropped from 90 to 65MB/s (hdparm -t)
> 
> - scrolling in websites (galeon, slashdot) is very slow and cpu-eating.
> ...

 

i just got the new kernel up, and i do notice that scrolling takes a lot of cpu cycles, but it actually scrolls very smoothly.  my cpu is an AMD T-Bird, 800 Mhz, so nothing big and powerful behind it.

On another note, I've noticed that everything is WAY more reponsive.  Like, I barely touch the mouse, it's across both of my screens.  Everything just feels, um, faster?  I don't know how to explain it, but it's a very nice feeling :p.  I never ran the 2.5.x kernels, now I know what I was missing out on (amongst all the other "fun" as well  :Wink: ).

Two problems I've encountered...

I used OSS drivers for my sound card, because they were there, and well, they worked.  I found ALSA drivers, compiling the ALSA crap now, and the alsa-xmms plugin, but if I can't get this to work, there's no way I can ever use 2.6.x till I can have sound :p.  This issue should be resolved shortly though.

<EDIT>Yeah, trying that just failed.  Trying to compile alsa-driver-0.9.5-r1 it got an error message.  Isn't that part of the kernel already though?  Would someone be able to quickly explain to me either what to do, where to find out what to do, or what terms to search for to find out what to do, as I'm kinda clueless when it comes to ALSA, even more so when it comes to 2.6.0.</EDIT>

Second issue, I like having a nice big framebuffer for my VTs.  Yeah, I barely use them anymore (yay for aterm :p), but when I do use them, I like them to be nice, big, and have a pretty picture behind them (which is actually more than I can say for my aterms).  I tried making the frame buffer work, but I can't figure out the new settings, either due to stupidity, or just not knowing what does what yet.

Oh, one more slight issue.  I've never really used modules, always just compiled everything in.  Is there any guide, specific to 2.6.x (or I guess 2.5.x as well) that explains modules, and how to use them, in depth?  I've searched a bit, but I know a lot changed between 2.4 and 2.5/6 and I don't know if how modules work changed as well.

Other than that, no complaints about 2.6.0, and so long as it doesn't kill my files, I'm happy with it  :Very Happy: .

----------

## ZeroDivide

Ian..   I had the same problem with alsa-driver-0.9.5-r1. Im not sure if this is the best way to fix it but i just typed    

```
emerge -i alsa-driver/alsa-driver-0.9.5-r1
```

so that if i emerged anything that depended on alsa-driver it would think it was already installed.

The only problem im having now is that i cant get the rear speakers to work on my audigy..  and the new kernel seems a lot slower then my patched 2.4

----------

## handsomepete

Thanks for the link, Lovechild.

I suggest that as these 2.6s start coming out, making these threads sticky while current.  More and more people are going to be testing these things and that should cut down on the number of extraneous posts involving the problems people are encountering.

----------

## Seph64

Hmm, has anyone else tried that NVidia driver patch?

I keep getting an error trying to patch the driver.

```
seph64@sephmachine NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-4363 $ patch Makefile ../NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-4363-2.5.diff

patching file Makefile

Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!  Assume -R? [n] y

Patch attempted to create file Makefile, which already exists.

Hunk #1 FAILED at 1.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file Makefile.rej

patching file Makefile.kbuild

patching file Makefile.nvidia

can't find file to patch at input line 597

Perhaps you should have used the -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -ruN NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-4363/conftest.sh NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-4363-2.5/conftest.sh

|--- NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-4363/conftest.sh 2003-04-20 03:57:19.000000000 +0200

|+++ NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-4363-2.5/conftest.sh     2003-06-02 00:10:13.000000000 +0200

--------------------------

File to patch:

```

----------

## Safrax

 *handsomepete wrote:*   

> Thanks for the link, Lovechild.
> 
> I suggest that as these 2.6s start coming out, making these threads sticky while current.  More and more people are going to be testing these things and that should cut down on the number of extraneous posts involving the problems people are encountering.

 

I agree with this.  

On a side note... I've done some more work on trying to find the cause of X crashing..  I've almost completely eliminated the nvidia driver as the cause.  I have been able to recreate the crash using the xfree "nv" driver.  I was also able to get fluxbox working.  From fluxbox if i run kicker from xterm it works fine.  But if I try to run startkde, something crashes and dumps a bunch of output to the console...  The strange thing is this doesnt happen when I use the 3123 drivers from nvidia..  Which is really blowing my mind...

----------

## True

Hi,

A couple of experiences I've had with 2.6 so far.. 

I've managed to get the Nvidia driver installed the following way:

```

# sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-4363.run --extract-only

# cd NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-4363/usr/src/nv

# patch -Np1 -i  /path/to/NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-4363-2.5.diff

# ln -s Makefile.kbuild Makefile

# make

```

Note that there's no need to make changes to either the patch or nv-linux.h. The patch here http://www.minion.de/files/NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-4363-2.5.diff already handles 2.6.

This all works and I'm able to startx but X is so slow for me. I'm getting much better performance out of the nv driver. 

ALSA sound was very easy to get working. There's no need to install any additional packages. I'm using the USB audio driver and it was enough to just add in the ALSA stuff and USB drivers in the kernel. On boot up the soundcard was detected and runs fine. I must admit that I was suprised that it would be so straight forward. Last time I looked at ALSA I had to install tons of stuff, mess around with some ugly config files and still never got it to work. Anyway, FWIW I left out all OSS drivers form the kernel.

One issue that I can't seem to resolve at all is framebuffer support. It seems that whtever I compile in I still get a blank screen (and yet I have the VT stuff compiled in) until X starts. BTW, you'll need to compile in Input support hard into the kernel to get the VT options up. Anyway, If I set vga to normal at boot then everythings fine.. albeit no framebuffer  :Sad: 

My experiences so far... I like this kernel! It feels very responsive, way more snappy than 2.4. I ripped and encoded a DVD far more quickly in 2.6 than 2.4 - or did I just imagine that  :Smile:  The only thing that stops me using 2.6 now is the Nvidia driver issue. Once I can get that working properly I'll be running 2.6 for good.

----------

## asimon

 *Lovechild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EVMS 2.1.0 runs fine here without patching of kernel

 

It doesn't run here. When trying an evms_activate:

```

device-mapper: ioctl interface mismatch: kernel(1.0.6), usr(3.0.0), cmd(0)

Engine: Unable to open the control node for Device-Mapper. The Engine will run without Device-Mapper support.

```

1.0.6 seems to be the version of the ioctl interface with which my LVM1 volumes were created.

It's nice that evms runs without device-mapper support, but of course then it is unable to detect or activate any volumes at all which is bad if your rootfs is on a LVM1 volume.

I read that there should be a /proc/device-mapper but on my system there is no such entry, even through procfs is mounted and device-mapper is compiled into the kernel. devfs and devfsd are active too, but that doesn't seem to matter in this case.

With google I found someone other with the same problem, but no one in that mailing list archive knew a solution.

Is EVMS2 not compatible with LVM1 after all?

Have fun,

Andreas

----------

## Lovechild

wasn't lwm1 removed and replaced by lwm2 ?

----------

## asimon

 *Lovechild wrote:*   

> wasn't lwm1 removed and replaced by lwm2 ?

 

This is right but according to the documentations lvm2 should be downward compatible with lvm1 and evms2 should be able to handle lvm1, lvm2, evms1, and evms2 volumes. lvm2 also uses by default the same meta data format as lvm1. When I have more time I will search for answers in the evms irc channel or their mailing list... I bet it's some stupid error on my side.

Have fun,

Andreas

----------

## neilhwatson

I tried 2.6.0-test1 last night.  Used my 2.4.21 config file and then carefully checked it via menuconfig.  Alas, I could not even get it to boot:

```
Kernel Panic:  CPU context corrupt
```

Anyone know what that means?

----------

## asimon

I solved my EVMS2 problem. Cause were the missing kernel patches. Of course you still have to patch kernel-2.6.0-test1 for EVMS2 (the patches in the evms tarball for 2.5.73 still work for 2.6.0-test1).

Lovechild just was lucky to have evms2 runnign without patching the kernel. I guess he uses md volumes which don't need the device mapper at all. Without the evms2 kernel patches, evms can not communicate with device mapper, which is needed for LVM volumes.

But now the filesystem check during boot doesn't terminate but tries to replay a reiserfs journal forever. Mounting the reiser filesystems works, fsck under 2.6.0-test1 does not. fsck'ing the same filesystem under 2.4.2x works (they have no errors). Maybe still some reiserfs issues in 2.6.0-test1.

Have fun,

Andreas

----------

## EliasP

On bootup, I get the following error message:

```

...

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0

BIOS EDD facility v0.09 2003-Jan-22, 1 devices found

VFS: Cannot open root device "302" or hda2

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs or hda2

```

Filesystem support for ext3 is compiled into the kernel (not as modules), the IDE driver for my VIA chipset too.

In lilo.conf, the root = /dev/hda2 is there and passing it directly as parameter at the lilo-promt doesn`t help ;(

Any ideas ?

Greetings

Elias P.

----------

## Safrax

 *neilhwatson wrote:*   

> I tried 2.6.0-test1 last night.  Used my 2.4.21 config file and then carefully checked it via menuconfig.  Alas, I could not even get it to boot:
> 
> ```
> Kernel Panic:  CPU context corrupt
> ```
> ...

 

Try again with a clean config file.

----------

## swat

ok - well i'm running it now, and it all seems rather jubbly  :Wink: 

Simon

----------

## asimon

 *neilhwatson wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Kernel Panic:  CPU context corrupt
> ```
> ...

 

AFAIK it means the cpu's internal state got corrupt. Possible causes: overclocked or overheaded cpu, damaged cpu.

Good luck,

Andreas

----------

## Seph64

 *True wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> A couple of experiences I've had with 2.6 so far.. 
> 
> I've managed to get the Nvidia driver installed the following way:
> ...

 

Thanks for the information.

Anyway, unlike you, my X is not slow with this driver. I can even play games with this driver without any slow downs.

----------

## bssteph

A seemingly rare non-support question (ahh, the benefits of having played with this kernel for a while already):

Anyone who's been playing with the various scheduler hacks, what are you using? Some of you *cough*Lovechild*cough* have been actively trying stuff and I was wondering what felt best. I've had my best luck with 2.6.0-test1+OXint+softrr, but Con's reintroduced some nanosecond patches, and there's been chatter on the mailing list, but nothing about if it's actually mattered at all. I'm trying those now and hoping there isn't catastrophic system lag.  :Wink: 

And then there's trying to get all of these to apply nicely.. Maybe I'll make another diff later for my own convenience. Basically anything of Con's starts clashing with softrr.

EDIT: Bah, scratch that. N1 removes code blocks that softrr wants to be in. Trying with just OXint+N1+SI.

EDIT REDUX: Scratch THAT. SI interferes with what N1 wants to use as test conditions for stuff. Just trying OXint+N1 although I have my doubts it will best softrrLast edited by bssteph on Tue Jul 15, 2003 4:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Lovechild

I currently run vanilla 2.6.0-test1 actually.

But I really like softrr, but I found that my keyboard responsed slower than a senior citizen tied to 10 ton lead weight.

I'm looking forward to futher work on the softrr patch, it shows potential but in the end it will not fix the bloody sheduler correctly, but if adapted it could fix it enough for me not to complain.... much...

----------

## bssteph

 *Lovechild wrote:*   

> I currently run vanilla 2.6.0-test1 actually. 
> 
> But I really like softrr, but I found that my keyboard responsed slower than a senior citizen tied to 10 ton lead weight.
> 
> I'm looking forward to futher work on the softrr patch, it shows potential but in the end it will not fix the bloody sheduler correctly, but if adapted it could fix it enough for me not to complain.... much...

 

LOL  :Smile:  I haven't laughed like that for a while, somehow the senior citizen quip struck me as insanely funny now.

Now that you mention it, I don't think I ever tried a virgin 2.6.0-test1... maybe it'd be worth it. But what I got from OXint+softrr is too nice right now. A make -j20 on the kernel went perfectly fine. Everything running kept up (a new xterm took a while to come around, though, and glxgears was terrible [no real surprise])

----------

## kali

 *eonic wrote:*   

> htj: Thank you. 
> 
> My CONFIG_VT was not set =Y as well as a few of the others listed in the file at codemonkey.org.
> 
> I had not used any old 2.4 .config files though, I did a make menuconfig from scratch.. this is the first time I am attempting to use a 2.5/2.6 beta kernel however.
> ...

 

make config/menuconfig/xconfig try to autoconfigure itself at startup reading config under your /boot partition (config-2.4.x)

if this is your case

#umount /boot

#make mrproper

#make menuconfig

----------

## Lovechild

 *bssteph wrote:*   

> A seemingly rare non-support question (ahh, the benefits of having played with this kernel for a while already):
> 
> Anyone who's been playing with the various scheduler hacks, what are you using? Some of you *cough*Lovechild*cough* have been actively trying stuff and I was wondering what felt best. I've had my best luck with 2.6.0-test1+OXint+softrr, but Con's reintroduced some nanosecond patches, and there's been chatter on the mailing list, but nothing about if it's actually mattered at all. I'm trying those now and hoping there isn't catastrophic system lag. 
> 
> And then there's trying to get all of these to apply nicely.. Maybe I'll make another diff later for my own convenience. Basically anything of Con's starts clashing with softrr.
> ...

 

You may also like to know that Con has abandoned SI, if you get a OXint + N1 diff against 2.6.0-test1 please post for testing, I'm to lazy to wiggle N1 in there myself.

----------

## blight

Hi!

On the kernel mailing list i have discovered a nice document about new features of Linux-2.6 (anything since 2.4.0 in fact)

It is interesting and nice to read!

The Wonderful World of Linux 2.6

----------

## nepenthe

 *Quote:*   

> if you get a OXint + N1 diff against 2.6.0-test1 please post for testing, I'm to lazy to wiggle N1 in there myself.

  .... yes please   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bssteph

I can make a diff if you guys want but I feel a much better combo is OXint + softrr. The starvation feels TERRIBLE here.

I'm doing a make -j20 on the kernel again and for a while, typing in this box had a good 2 second delay. Music (in Quark, which uses xine-lib) is keeping up but lost a beat when I opened Evolution (before the kernel compile). Things seemed to have sorted themselves out now, typing is smooth again (but it always was on OXint+softrr for me, I did a -j20 last night).

I just went to my Nautilus window and did some scrolling near the tail end of the kernel compile - it wasn't pretty. I think it would have gotten better, but it's hard to say - the kernel finished.

For simplicity's sake I guess I'll make two diffs, since I've nothing else to do for a bit:

An OXint+softrr and an OXint+N1

I'll get on that now, will post diffs when ready. (egh, lagged up a bit during an untar there)

----------

## bssteph

 *bssteph wrote:*   

> I can make a diff if you guys want but I feel a much better combo is OXint + softrr. The starvation feels TERRIBLE here.
> 
> I'm doing a make -j20 on the kernel again and for a while, typing in this box had a good 2 second delay. Music (in Quark, which uses xine-lib) is keeping up but lost a beat when I opened Evolution (before the kernel compile). Things seemed to have sorted themselves out now, typing is smooth again (but it always was on OXint+softrr for me, I did a -j20 last night).
> 
> I just went to my Nautilus window and did some scrolling near the tail end of the kernel compile - it wasn't pretty. I think it would have gotten better, but it's hard to say - the kernel finished.
> ...

 

Okey dokey. Two patches, as promised. They both patch cleanly against a vanilla linux-2.6.0-test1 kernel. To use:

```
cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.0-test1/

cp /path/where/you/saved/patch/your_patch.diff .

patch -p1 < your_patch.diff

```

Then compile as usual. There _shouldn't_ be any problems with these .diffs, but I am known to make mistakes.

http://www.bssteph.net/kernel/OXint_and_softrr.diff

Applies the following:

patch-O1int-0307031420

patch-O2int-0307041440

patch-O3int-0307071315

patch-O4int-0307101041

patch-O5int-0307150857

sched-softrr-0.5.diff

http://www.bssteph.net/kernel/OXint_and_N1.diff

Applies the following:

patch-O1int-0307031420

patch-O2int-0307041440

patch-O3int-0307071315

patch-O4int-0307101041

patch-O5int-0307150857

patch-N1int-0307152010

The OXint and N1int patches are from http://members.optusnet.com.au/ckolivas/kernel/2.5/

sched-softrr is from http://www.xmailserver.org/linux-patches/softrr.html, which has a description and some neat graphs. ;)

Edit: Just to make it clear, you apply EITHER one of the patches, NOT BOTH. Trying to apply both will likely not work, and other badness.Last edited by bssteph on Tue Jul 15, 2003 7:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Aonoa

I'm trying out the 2.6.0-test1 kernel, but I can't get either of my USB mice to respond the slightest..  one is a logitech dual optical, the other is a IntelliMouse Explorer.   Any tips, folks ?

Tried modules, and lastly built-in support for relevant USB and Input entries.

All of you have their mice working ?

I have a Via Apollo Pro 133a chipset.. used UHCI driver in 2.4.x which worked fine until now. (UHCI-HCD).

----------

## Lovechild

Hrmm after installing the OXint + softRR patch my gnome run application crashes the entire panel - this is not good... not good at all.

----------

## bssteph

 *Lovechild wrote:*   

> Hrmm after installing the OXint + softRR patch my gnome run application crashes the entire panel - this is not good... not good at all.

 

Yikes. Things run fine from my gnome-panel 2.3.3.3 from the breakmygentoo 2.3.3 ebuilds :\

----------

## Lovechild

Okay, I'll just stop using GCC off CVS and insane flags... that might help - I just forgot I rebuild a few critical parts of the system between reboots - so something I did might have triggered a seg faulting trap.

----------

## bssteph

Here's another hack people can try: http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0307.1/2374.html

I'm in the middle of a make -j20 and it's doing OK. No need for any patches, just change a couple lines in kernel/sched.c

Holding up decently, like I said. Things launch fast, but dragging an opaque window around during the make -j20 is stopping all of xfree for a couple seconds at random. Must be losing out due to the overpowering kernel compile? There was one sound skip during the make as well.

Yes, make -j20 is a bit extreme for "normal" desktop use, but it's a good test of the system under a bit more dire circumstances. OXint+softrr still feels the best right now, for me.

----------

## maor

i got really impressed by 2.6 kernel with N1 and OX it's feel's like a real boost from the 2.5.75-mm1 and still didn't get no io blocks so for me it seems like defantly going in the right way.

----------

## Loke

 *eonic wrote:*   

> ...but I can't get either of my USB mice to respond the slightest..

 

Same problem here - USB is a no-go for me. I got both USB keyboard and mouse, and none of them work under 2.6.0test1. I really dont understand it either, because the settings are more or less exactly the same.

It seems the keyboard is recognized, but as soon as I press a key the kernel writes a warning message on-screen touting unknown keycode or something. Cant write a single letter, so I cant really debug at all :-/

Edit:

Ok, booted 2.6.0test1 just to write down the exact error message, in case someone do know whats going on:

```

atkbd.c: Unknown key (set 0, scancode 0x1d, on isa0060 / Serio0) pressed.

```

This is repeated with a differen scancode for every key I press and release. My keyboard is Logitech Cordless keyboard (with multimedia buttons, colour black) and the mouse is a Logitech Cordless Mouseman Optical (colour black). They were both in a Logitech Optical Wireless Pro package or something.Last edited by Loke on Tue Jul 15, 2003 11:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## int1

 *blight wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> On the kernel mailing list i have discovered a nice document about new features of Linux-2.6 (anything since 2.4.0 in fact)
> 
> It is interesting and nice to read!
> ...

 

I like this one better:

http://kernelnewbies.org/status/latest.html

Hopefully it'll be updated in the next few days to reflect 2.6.0-test1.

int1

----------

## Lovechild

 *bssteph wrote:*   

> Here's another hack people can try: http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0307.1/2374.html
> 
> I'm in the middle of a make -j20 and it's doing OK. No need for any patches, just change a couple lines in kernel/sched.c
> 
> Holding up decently, like I said. Things launch fast, but dragging an opaque window around during the make -j20 is stopping all of xfree for a couple seconds at random. Must be losing out due to the overpowering kernel compile? There was one sound skip during the make as well.
> ...

 

This could be good - I doubt setting the starvation limit that low is a good idea.

----------

## sabre66

Well I guess i'm lucky I cant get this kernel to hiccup no matter how hard I try just plain old vanilla 2.6.0-test1. Nvidia works well ( thanks blight ) audigy2 w/alsa so so works but no treble bass pcm... blah blah blah but i've got sound, no problem I'll deal with that eventually. My only problem though , is when I reboot i have to load NVIDIA_kernel manually for it to start(x) , I only seem to have a 2.4.and 2.5 entry in modules.autoload.d is there something I'm not doing right? or is this something that future emerge syncs will fix ?

Thanks

----------

## alexmaz

I have this problem with kernel 2.6.0-test1: when I try to start a console in X it say "unable to open a suitable terminal device". What can I do?

Thanks

----------

## Seph64

2.6 seems to be pretty stable. It's been 11 hours since the last time I rebooted this machine, and still running like I just booted it. I don't get any slow downs with hacking my NVidia drivers to make them work in 2.6. Everything is great. 

Well except for one thing though. I can't pull up a terminal window (konsole, xterm, etc). States that it can't open up a suitable terminal device.

Man, someone posted the same error I am getting before me. Glad I ain't the only one.

----------

## alexmaz

 *Seph64 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Well except for one thing though. I can't pull up a terminal window (konsole, xterm, etc). States that it can't open up a suitable terminal device.
> 
> Man, someone posted the same error I am getting before me. Glad I ain't the only one.

 

resolved... you have to compile devpts support and add this line to your fstab:

devpts                  /dev/pts        devpts          defaults                0 0

----------

## chrisyu

this may help you two

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=60912&highlight=devpts

----------

## Lord Tocharian

The Nvidia packages compile fine here with the updated portage ebuild, and I can insmod nvidia/opengl-update nvidia fine.  However as soon as I change my driver from "nv" to "nvidia" X fails to start.  The message I get is 

```
(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found
```

Whenever I have gotten this error in the past it has been some problem with my XF86Config file but as soon as I switch back to the nv driver X loads fine. Any ideas on what I should try?

----------

## paulisdead

Has anyone managed to get 2.6 to work with an nforce2 NIC yet?  I've got an nf7-s rev2, so there's no 3com NIC on this board.  Since I heard some nforce2s use a realtek chipset, I tried 8139cp and 8139too modules as well.  Just for shits and giggles I even tried changing the output file in the Makefile for the nvnet module to nvnet.ko, which didn't work.

I'd love to hop on the 2.6 bandwagon, but I gotta have this NIC working, and the mobo seems to not want to work very well with any other NICs I've put in there (ie very slow and drops tons of packets).

----------

## piquadrat

 *sabre66 wrote:*   

>  I only seem to have a 2.4.and 2.5 entry in modules.autoload.d is there something I'm not doing right? or is this something that future emerge syncs will fix ?
> 
> Thanks

 

It's as simple as creating a new file in /etc/modules.autoload.d called kernel-2.6 and copying the module names you want to autoload in it...

----------

## nillekind

I just wanted to mention,that with the mm1 patch applied and N1, xmms doesn't skip anymore while opening a big webpage like forums.gentoo.org or www.spiegel.de in MozillaFirebird patches OXint+softrr had the skips, 2.5.75-mm had them also. That's really an improvement. By the way MM1 is out.

Conner

----------

## nepenthe

 *Quote:*   

> By the way MM1 is out

 

It Is????

----------

## anfpunk

 *Loke wrote:*   

>  *eonic wrote:*   ...but I can't get either of my USB mice to respond the slightest.. 
> 
> Same problem here - USB is a no-go for me. I got both USB keyboard and mouse, and none of them work under 2.6.0test1. I really dont understand it either, because the settings are more or less exactly the same.
> 
> It seems the keyboard is recognized, but as soon as I press a key the kernel writes a warning message on-screen touting unknown keycode or something. Cant write a single letter, so I cant really debug at all :-/
> ...

 

You got farther than me.  When I type on my USB keyboard I don't get anything.  I've tried a few different combination of things.  Hopefully they'll fix that for the next release.

----------

## maor

 *nepenthe wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   By the way MM1 is out 
> 
> It Is????

 

yes and it's already in the portage

----------

## asimon

MM1 conflicts with the evms2 patches, at least if you want md multipath.

----------

## Lovechild

I thought mm was supose to go away with the arrival of -test. since this is suppose to be the Linus/andrew fase.

----------

## supenguin

I just decided to give 2.6.0-test1 a try last night. I must say I was impressed with how little I had to mess with to get most things working.  

I have a Soundblaster 16 ISA card, and decided I'd try out ALSA since its supposed to be the new standard sound system in 2.6.  I tried ALSA built right into the kernel and as modules and the same result both times.  The mixer seems to work fine, but when I try to do aplay on a .wav file, it either doesn't play at all or it only plays a split second of the file.  If someone could point me to an ALSA troubleshooting guide that covers 2.5.x and 2.6.x I'd appreciate it. All the info I found was geared toward the alsa-drivers package for the 2.4.x series kernels.

----------

## maor

O6int patch for mm1 was released:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> O*int patches trying to improve the interactivity of the 2.5/6 scheduler for 
> 
> desktops. It appears possible to do this without moving to nanosecond 
> ...

 

i'm gonna try it see if there is any improvments.

----------

## Lovechild

okay, now compiling O6int + softrr on 2.6.0-test1

----------

## Aonoa

anfpunk and Loke:

Do you two also have a VIA Chipset on your motherboards? I have a Abit Dual Pentium 3 motherboard with USB 1.1

Maybe we share some common hardware that's got crap drivers in 2.6.0-test1..  I have tried every combination there is to the USB stuff in 2.6 now I believe.

Anyway I hope this get's fixed soon as I can't use the 2.6 kernel at all with it being as it is now...   :Sad: 

----------

## Vache

I have a via chipset using a USB webcam / mouse / scanner / printer -- everything works ok for me using 2.6.0-mm1 (which I just compiled and rebooted from !) ... I am not able to get hardware acceleration to work with my Radeon 8500 now, unfortunatly :\. I don't understand the difference between the DRM in the kernel and emerge xfree-drm which I normally used after a recompile.

----------

## Aonoa

Vache:

How did you compile USB support ?

Which modules.. and as modules or built-in ?

I used vanilla 2.6.0-test1, maybe I should try the 2.6.0-mm1.

----------

## Loke

 *eonic wrote:*   

> anfpunk and Loke:
> 
> Do you two also have a VIA Chipset on your motherboards? 

 

No, Ive got an AMD MPX chipset. Sent an email to the SuSE developer who wrote the new keyboard extension, but havent received an answer yet.

----------

## Aonoa

Ok...  and I just tried the 2.6.0-mm1, it was just more troublesome than 2.6.0-test1. This whole thing reeks of cow dung.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

I guess I will have to wait for another release.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Gandalf_Grey_

The only thing I have with the 2.6 (besides the fact that I am still trying to get the ATI drivers working properly) is that the bass and trebel controls in kmix have no effect at all. I have an SB Audigy and am using the emu10k1 option compiled directly into the kernel. The volume knobs work fine (both the wave and the master volume) however the bass and treble ones have no response at all.

----------

## Vagabond

Still having the same hard-locking problems I had with 2.5.75  :Sad: 

Vag

----------

## Cossins

Still no (apparent) progress on the Wacom input driver... *sigh*

Feeling real nice, though...

- Simon

----------

## bssteph

Gaagh. All the fun stuff happens on days I'm busy. Downloading mm1 now, may be able to do some +O6int+softrr testing with that before I leave. I'll be back in ~12 hours to tinker.

----------

## anfpunk

 *eonic wrote:*   

> anfpunk and Loke:
> 
> Do you two also have a VIA Chipset on your motherboards? I have a Abit Dual Pentium 3 motherboard with USB 1.1
> 
> 

 

I do.  I have the Soyo Dragon+ board with USB 1.1.

----------

## Wedge_

Is anyone else getting lots of warning messages while compiling mm1? Stuff like this:

```
include/linux/sched.h:215: warning: padding struct to align `context'

include/linux/sched.h:363: warning: padding struct to align `pid'

include/linux/sched.h:405: warning: padding struct to align `user'

include/linux/sched.h:411: warning: padding struct to align `link_count'

include/linux/sched.h:470: warning: padding struct size to alignment boundary

```

From the changelog, I guess it's because of the wpadding patch. It still seems to work fine once compiled, but should I be getting all the warnings?

----------

## bssteph

Compile broke on compiling my scsi controller, an adaptec using aic7xxx. Reverting the wpadded.patch fixed it (it only seemed to die because of too many warnings). Just a note for anyone else.

----------

## bssteph

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

> Is anyone else getting lots of warning messages while compiling mm1? Stuff like this:
> 
> ```
> include/linux/sched.h:215: warning: padding struct to align `context'
> 
> ...

 

The patch wasn't tested on gcc 3.x, judging by Andrew's comments on the matter. I just reverted the patch because I had to (see above)

----------

## Bobbie

I compiled 2.6.0-test1-ac1 without much trouble and here's my observations so far:

- I can't enable dma on hd drives with hdparm:

hdparm -d1 /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

- when the CPU activity is high (emerging for example) , mozilla scrolling is very jerky. I'm using the nvidia binary drivers. If no activity scrolling is very fast

- does lirc modules support 2.6.0 ?

- it is not related to this kernel since i have the problem with 2.4 : at boot time I have the message:

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 152k freed

Warning: unable to open an initial console.

issing device in /dev . It happended when I move my gentoo install from a parttition to another (I had to recreate /dev)

- the new kernel is able to use IDE CDRW drive whitout scsi emulation...anybody tested that ? is there anything special to do (update programs, etc) ?

----------

## bssteph

Right. Scheduler bludgeoning.

The first thing I did was start Quark, turn opaque dragging on and start a make -j20 on the kernel. All my apps (Mozilla, xchat) were responsive. Dragging doesn't stall xfree, and was for the majority of the time smooth. Next I opened Evolution and gconf-editor, and was surprised: They loaded a lot faster than I think they used to with other patchsets.

Configuration editor was pretty snappy, Evolution's splash screen took a bit, but was good under the circumstances. xterm takes 1~2 seconds to give me a bash prompt. Quark hasn't skipped yet, even during the snappy Evolution component load while make -j20

Now for non-insane workload. Opening links in new Mozilla tabs no longer chops the mouse for a split-second, like it used to. Other than that, uh... everything's spiffy. O1-5int+softrr on vanilla -test1 took care of all the issues I can remember, excepting artifacts in other windows for a short time when opaque dragging (which i still blame xfree for, for varying reasons). So now it's pretty much just the faster the better. :)

----------

## Wedge_

 *Quote:*   

> The patch wasn't tested on gcc 3.x, judging by Andrew's comments on the matter. I just reverted the patch because I had to (see above)

 

Well, it seems to work for me, despite all the warnings, but I'll get rid of it anyway. Thanks for that.

----------

## bssteph

 *Bobbie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - the new kernel is able to use IDE CDRW drive whitout scsi emulation...anybody tested that ? is there anything special to do (update programs, etc) ?

 

There are plenty of topics on the matter, do a search for ATAPI burning or something similiar (key word is ATAPI). I have it working fine here.

----------

## doalwa

Well, so far, so pleased..just installed the new kernel, compiled it..nvidia kernel works, my printer works, cd bruning works...BUT...my mouse doesn't   :Confused: 

I'm using a regular optical MS INtelliMouse Explorer USB which is connected to my PS/2 port using an adapter. THe mouse worked flawlessly with 2.4.21. I'm sure there is something missing in my .config.

Under "Input device support" i checked 

<Input Devices>

<Mouse Interface>

<Provide legacy psaux Interface>

<Serial i/o support>

<i8042 pc keyboard controller>

<Keyboards>

<AT Keyboard Support>

<Mice>

<PS/2 Mice Support>

So far, so self-explanatory   :Very Happy:   But when I boot my freshly compiled kernel and issue an XFree86 -configure, he detects the mouse on /dev/mouse as usual. /dev/mouse is linked to /dev/psaux, okay. But no matter what i tried, it just won't work. Any of you guys have a hint for me?

----------

## nillekind

 *bssteph wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Okey dokey. Two patches, as promised. They both patch cleanly against a vanilla linux-2.6.0-test1 kernel. 
> 
> 

 

Would you please make a split out version for the softrr patch? I want to use mm1+softrr+O6. But the original softrr doesn't apply to 2.6.0. 

Thanks,

Conner

----------

## syscrash

Where's the USB mouse support? I can't use it without my mouse  :Shocked: 

----------

## dsd

well.. this is the first kernel that ive tried in the "development range" (only ever used 2.4 before).

im impressed so far, i have overcome some issues with sound too. but, i'm getting no output from rear speakers. the card is a SB Live, and im using the ALSA emu10k1 driver from the kernel.

I'm guessing I need some sort of alsa configuration tool such as alsamixergui, but "emerge alsamixergui" also wants to install:

media-sound/alsa-driver-0.9.2

media-libs/alsa-lib-0.9.2

media-sound/alsa-utils-0.9.2

media-sound/alsamixergui-0.9.0.1.2-r1

which of these are necessary to be installed, and which arent relevant (i.e. designed for 2.4 kernels as mentioned earlier in the thread).

thanks,

dsd.

----------

## bssteph

 *nillekind wrote:*   

>  *bssteph wrote:*   
> 
> Okey dokey. Two patches, as promised. They both patch cleanly against a vanilla linux-2.6.0-test1 kernel. 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Sorry but I'm busy right now and can't work on it. I could tonight but that's a while from now.

If you want to do it yourself, apply O6int (which should work fine), and then softrr. softrr will fail in 3 hunks: #1, #4, and #6 (iirc). All three fail just because what the diff looks for has changed. Edit kernel/sched.c by:

- adding the three #define lines at the end of the #define block

- search for void scheduler_tick( and add the timeslice line after the cpu line as in the diff

- search for enqueue_task(p, rq->active) (be mindful of the order as seen in the diff) and add the two lines right after it (what you add is before an } else ... line

patches are plain-text. use it as your guide and edit accordingly

----------

## wilburpan

 *lannie wrote:*   

> Just compiled the new kernel... the desktop beautifully on the dell inspiron 4000  .. expect for a few problems
> 
> 1) My Synaptics touchpad is still stuffed  .. got to use a USB mouse to roam around

 

I have an Inspiron 5000e, and managed to get my touchpad to finally work with 2.6.0-test1, after failing to do so with 2.5.70-75.  I put the info here.

----------

## alexmaz

2.6.0-test1-ac2 have a possible fix for synaptics touchpad

----------

## jrz

i fixed my mouse prob by building mouse support as a module and loading that module before hid

mousedev

hid

s'all good now, the /dev/input/mouse0 link is back

glhf!!1

----------

## jimlynch11

whenever trying to do anything alsa, i get weird error messages about no such device.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root@lyncjp0-pc linux-2.6.0-test1-mm1 # alsamixer
> 
> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> root@lyncjp0-pc linux-2.6.0-test1-mm1 # amixer
> 
> amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device
> 
> root@lyncjp0-pc linux-2.6.0-test1-mm1 # 
> ...

 

i know i have the right driver compiled in, so what do i do?

----------

## jrz

when in doubt, try modules? (someone comment on this, it's worked for me in every case)

----------

## jimlynch11

 *jrz wrote:*   

> when in doubt, try modules? (someone comment on this, it's worked for me in every case)

 

i tried recompiling it as a module. the module is running, but still no sound

----------

## Safrax

 *jimlynch11 wrote:*   

>  *jrz wrote:*   when in doubt, try modules? (someone comment on this, it's worked for me in every case) 
> 
> i tried recompiling it as a module. the module is running, but still no sound

 

What type of sound card is it?  and can you paste the output of lsmod in a reply?

----------

## jimlynch11

 *Safrax wrote:*   

>  *jimlynch11 wrote:*    *jrz wrote:*   when in doubt, try modules? (someone comment on this, it's worked for me in every case) 
> 
> i tried recompiling it as a module. the module is running, but still no sound 
> 
> What type of sound card is it?  and can you paste the output of lsmod in a reply?

 

its an intel8x0 driver...

 *Quote:*   

> lyncjp0@lyncjp0-pc lyncjp0 $ lsmod
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> snd_pcm                93024  0 
> ...

 

----------

## Aonoa

Seems there are a lot of people with mouse issues, USB mostly ?

Including me, I'll try to load mousedev before hid as you said; jrz

Hope it's a fix  :Smile: 

----------

## butters

Is the 2.6.0-test1 kernel in the portage tree?  It seemed to be yesterday, but not anymore.  Is there anything I should know about compiling kernels not from portage?

----------

## nillekind

 *bssteph wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sorry but I'm busy right now and can't work on it. I could tonight but that's a while from now.
> 
> If you want to do it yourself, apply O6int (which should work fine), and then softrr.

 

Thanks for your advice. I applied MM1 O6int and O6.1int and applied the softrr patch manually. So here's the diff:

```

--- linux-2.6.0-test1.virgin/kernel/sched.c     2003-07-17 10:30:23.000000000 +0200

+++ linux-2.6.0-test1.mod/kernel/sched.c        2003-07-17 10:29:46.000000000 +0200

@@ -79,6 +79,9 @@

 #define SLEEP_BUFFER           (HZ/100)

 #define NODE_THRESHOLD         125

 #define MAX_BONUS              (MAX_USER_PRIO * PRIO_BONUS_RATIO / 100)

+#define SCHED_TS_KSOFTRR      5

+#define MIN_SRT_TIMESLICE     (50 * HZ / 1000)

+#define MAX_SRT_TIMESLICE     (150 * HZ / 1000)

 

 /*

  * If a task is 'interactive' then we reinsert it in the active

@@ -132,9 +135,12 @@

 #define BASE_TIMESLICE(p) (MIN_TIMESLICE + \

        ((MAX_TIMESLICE - MIN_TIMESLICE) * (MAX_PRIO-1-(p)->static_prio)/(MAX_USER_PRIO - 1)))

 

+#define BASE_SRT_TIMESLICE(p) (MIN_SRT_TIMESLICE + \

+       ((MAX_SRT_TIMESLICE - MIN_SRT_TIMESLICE) * (MAX_RT_PRIO-1-(p)->static_prio)/(MAX_RT_PRIO - 1)))

+

 static inline unsigned int task_timeslice(task_t *p)

 {

-       return BASE_TIMESLICE(p);

+       return p->policy != SCHED_SOFTRR ? BASE_TIMESLICE(p): BASE_SRT_TIMESLICE(p);

 }

 

 /*

@@ -161,7 +167,7 @@ struct prio_array {

 struct runqueue {

        spinlock_t lock;

        unsigned long nr_running, nr_switches, expired_timestamp,

-                       nr_uninterruptible;

+               nr_uninterruptible, ts_timestamp;

        task_t *curr, *idle;

        struct mm_struct *prev_mm;

        prio_array_t *active, *expired, arrays[2];

@@ -1245,6 +1251,7 @@ DEFINE_PER_CPU(struct kernel_stat, kstat

 void scheduler_tick(int user_ticks, int sys_ticks)

 {

        int cpu = smp_processor_id();

+       unsigned int time_slice;

        struct cpu_usage_stat *cpustat = &kstat_this_cpu.cpustat;

        runqueue_t *rq = this_rq();

        task_t *p = current;

@@ -1283,17 +1290,32 @@ void scheduler_tick(int user_ticks, int 

                p->sleep_avg--;

        if (unlikely(rt_task(p))) {

                /*

-                * RR tasks need a special form of timeslice management.

+                * RR and SOFTRR tasks need a special form of timeslice management.

                 * FIFO tasks have no timeslices.

                 */

-               if ((p->policy == SCHED_RR) && !--p->time_slice) {

-                       p->time_slice = task_timeslice(p);

+               if ((p->policy == SCHED_RR || p->policy == SCHED_SOFTRR) &&

+                   !--p->time_slice) {

+                       p->time_slice = time_slice = task_timeslice(p);

                        p->first_time_slice = 0;

                        set_tsk_need_resched(p);

 

-                       /* put it at the end of the queue: */

+                       /*

+                        * We rotate SCHED_RR like POSIX states. On the

+                        * contrary, SCHED_SOFTRR are real-time tasks without

+                        * attitude and we do not want them to starve other

+                        * tasks while we want them to be able to preempt

+                        * SCHED_NORMAL tasks. The rule is that SCHED_SOFTRR

+                        * will be expired if they require roughly more then

+                        * 1/SCHED_TS_KSOFTRR percent of CPU time.

+                        */

                        dequeue_task(p, rq->active);

-                       enqueue_task(p, rq->active);

+                       if (p->policy == SCHED_RR ||

+                           (jiffies - rq->ts_timestamp) > SCHED_TS_KSOFTRR * time_slice)

+                               enqueue_task(p, rq->active);

+                       else

+                               enqueue_task(p, rq->expired);

+

+                       rq->ts_timestamp = jiffies;

                }

                goto out_unlock;

        }

@@ -1310,6 +1332,9 @@ void scheduler_tick(int user_ticks, int 

                        enqueue_task(p, rq->expired);

                } else

                        enqueue_task(p, rq->active);

+                       

+               rq->ts_timestamp = jiffies;

+       

        } else if (p->prio < effective_prio(p)){

                /*

                 * Tasks that have lowered their priority are put to the end

@@ -1823,12 +1848,22 @@ static int setscheduler(pid_t pid, int p

        else {

                retval = -EINVAL;

                if (policy != SCHED_FIFO && policy != SCHED_RR &&

-                               policy != SCHED_NORMAL)

+                               policy != SCHED_NORMAL && policy != SCHED_SOFTRR)

                        goto out_unlock;

        }

 

        /*

-        * Valid priorities for SCHED_FIFO and SCHED_RR are

+        * If the caller requested a SCHED_RR policy without having the

+        * necessary rights, we downgrade the policy to SCHED_SOFTRR. This

+        * is currrently here to enable to test the new SOFTRR realtime

+        * policy with existing programs that try to ask for SCHED_RR. Not

+        * sure if this should remain as permanent feature.

+        */

+       if (policy == SCHED_RR && !capable(CAP_SYS_NICE))

+               policy = SCHED_SOFTRR;

+

+       /*

+        * Valid priorities for SCHED_FIFO, SCHED_RR and SCHED_SOFTRR are

         * 1..MAX_USER_RT_PRIO-1, valid priority for SCHED_NORMAL is 0.

         */

        retval = -EINVAL;

@@ -2152,6 +2187,7 @@ asmlinkage long sys_sched_get_priority_m

        switch (policy) {

        case SCHED_FIFO:

        case SCHED_RR:

+       case SCHED_SOFTRR:

                ret = MAX_USER_RT_PRIO-1;

                break;

        case SCHED_NORMAL:

@@ -2175,6 +2211,7 @@ asmlinkage long sys_sched_get_priority_m

        switch (policy) {

        case SCHED_FIFO:

        case SCHED_RR:

+       case SCHED_SOFTRR:

                ret = 1;

                break;

        case SCHED_NORMAL:

```

Have fun,

Conner

----------

## asimon

 *Bobbie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - the new kernel is able to use IDE CDRW drive whitout scsi emulation...anybody tested that ? is there anything special to do (update programs, etc) ?

 

I burned one CD with k3b, cdrtools-2.01_alpha16, and mm-sources-2.6.0_beta1-r1. I did compiled the ide stuff including ide-cd into the kernel but no ide-scsi emulation. It worked as good as with scsi emulation previously.

But I used a k3b cvs snapshot which already supports ATAPI burning (it detected the ATAPI cdwriter automatically), I dunno if the last stable version does already support it.

Have fun,

Andreas

----------

## Safrax

 *dsd wrote:*   

> well.. this is the first kernel that ive tried in the "development range" (only ever used 2.4 before).
> 
> im impressed so far, i have overcome some issues with sound too. but, i'm getting no output from rear speakers. the card is a SB Live, and im using the ALSA emu10k1 driver from the kernel.
> 
> I'm guessing I need some sort of alsa configuration tool such as alsamixergui, but "emerge alsamixergui" also wants to install:
> ...

 

alsa-driver is the only thing in that list that doesn't need to be installed.  The kernel ALSA implementation is much newer than what portage is wanting to install.

----------

## ahr

Same here.. Except I got SB 64 AWE Gold, ISA card. Works with 2.4.x and ALSA.

As for the other stuff; My system works just dandy. -- very responsive

 *jimlynch11 wrote:*   

>  *jrz wrote:*   when in doubt, try modules? (someone comment on this, it's worked for me in every case) 
> 
> i tried recompiling it as a module. the module is running, but still no sound

 

----------

## hgomersall

what the hell is mm?

----------

## Mooses

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mm-sources 
> 
> The mm-sources are based on the development-sources and contain Andrew Morton's patch set. It assembles several other patches, like ext2/3 Extended Attributes and Access Control Lists, Page Table Sharing, the Orlov Allocator, non-linear mapping behaviour, etc into one patch set.
> ...

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-kernel.xml

Have Fun 

Mooses

----------

## htj

 *Safrax wrote:*   

>  *dsd wrote:*   well.. this is the first kernel that ive tried in the "development range" (only ever used 2.4 before).
> 
> im impressed so far, i have overcome some issues with sound too. but, i'm getting no output from rear speakers. the card is a SB Live, and im using the ALSA emu10k1 driver from the kernel.
> 
> I'm guessing I need some sort of alsa configuration tool such as alsamixergui, but "emerge alsamixergui" also wants to install:
> ...

 

I'm doing fine with just alsa-utils.. but of course you only get amixer and such this way, and not the fancy gui stuff  :Smile: 

----------

## Lovechild

oh my phreaking deity - mm1 throws so many warnings, one would think the kernel developers would have tested this with gcc3 - but no..

----------

## Safrax

 *Lovechild wrote:*   

> oh my phreaking deity - mm1 throws so many warnings, one would think the kernel developers would have tested this with gcc3 - but no..

 

remove this patch and it will stop... http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.6/2.6.0-test1/2.6.0-test1-mm1/broken-out/wpadded.patch

----------

## dsd

thanks.. got alsamixer installed and managed to get sound out of my rear speakers. its not true 4.1 though, the same audio comes out of all speakers. from what ive been reading, this is a common problem with alsa's implementation of SB live support.

i'm not too bothered at the moment, as i'm about to upgrade, my new motherboard has an onboard sound chip which i will try (on that note, does anyone have any feedback about performance/behaviour of C-MEDIA 9739a audio support?)

i'm also getting a few odd skips in xmms when doing things like compiling and using mozilla. i originally assumed this was because of the new experimental scheduling stuff, but then i noticed that DMA on the hard disk is turned off. i had similar audio skips in 2.4 before i knew about hdparm and DMA.

as mentioned earlier in the thread, i get an error saying "Operation not permitted" when trying to enable DMA. any solutions to this yet?

----------

## htj

 *dsd wrote:*   

> i'm also getting a few odd skips in xmms when doing things like compiling and using mozilla. i originally assumed this was because of the new experimental scheduling stuff, but then i noticed that DMA on the hard disk is turned off. i had similar audio skips in 2.4 before i knew about hdparm and DMA.
> 
> as mentioned earlier in the thread, i get an error saying "Operation not permitted" when trying to enable DMA. any solutions to this yet?

 

You can try out the 2.6.0-test1-mm1 patch along with con's O6 interactivity patch for improved interactivity.

About the dma. If configured correctly dma will usuallly be on.  If the kernel does not turn it on for you, there's ususually some problem (wich goes along nicely with the error message). Try checking you kernel config and see if theres anything dma'ish that can be enabled. It could also be  a bug in the kernel. You can try out the -mm1 or -ac2 patch for that and see if it fixes it.

----------

## Lovechild

Running mm1 + O7int (yes O7, hasn't been announced yet I think).

No skipping so far, even under insane load.

Any good ideas for good torture tests - just for laughs.

----------

## dsd

i'm already using using -mm1, but i'll have to try these Ox patches if sound skipping gets bad.

 *htj wrote:*   

> About the dma. If configured correctly dma will usuallly be on.  If the kernel does not turn it on for you, there's ususually some problem (wich goes along nicely with the error message). 

 

i've always had to enable dma myself on this machine. with 2.4 and even previous installations of mandrake. will have a hunt for any kernel options that might help.

----------

## bssteph

 *Lovechild wrote:*   

> Running mm1 + O7int (yes O7, hasn't been announced yet I think).
> 
> No skipping so far, even under insane load.
> 
> Any good ideas for good torture tests - just for laughs.

 

Does a make -j50 on the kernel count??  :Wink:  I got a minute or two in before things started going south and it had to heavily dip into swap.

14:09:52 up  2:01,  3 users,  load average: 39.74, 20.64, 8.14

In all real testing though, -mm1+O7int+softrr has been very impressive.

----------

## htj

 *bssteph wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Does a make -j50 on the kernel count??  I got a minute or two in before things started going south and it had to heavily dip into swap.
> 
> 14:09:52 up  2:01,  3 users,  load average: 39.74, 20.64, 8.14
> ...

 

A guy on the lkml also gave this one:

Load up some movie in mplayer (or xine i guess) and then reload a heavy page in mozilla (mozilla can get real cruel to a cpu for about a half second), and see if the video skips.

Of course you could do this while make -j50  :Smile: 

----------

## Lovechild

Aside gst-thumbnail going amokk and using all CPU power my system is fine.

----------

## bssteph

 *Lovechild wrote:*   

> Aside gst-thumbnail going amokk and using all CPU power my system is fine.

 

Well, you cheat.  :Wink:  iirc your system is newer than my 1400 MHz Athlon w/384 MB DDR.

my modification of the mplayer/xine test was using nautilus instead of mozilla. A large directory in nautilus can jump the cpu to 99% with no trouble. With doing random browsing and totem, video would sometimes miss a frame, but that's about it. For the most part it was fine.

----------

## Lovechild

recompiled gstreamer and plugins - cpu bug is now gone - and the system is smooth.

enemy territory is a tad slower and less smooth during play however and more laggy - I'll investigate.

----------

## ebrostig

I've only been running 2.6.0 from mm-sources for some hours, but so far it looks stable enough.

I was putting some load on my box, not to test the kernel, but to run a testcase at work:

1. Oracle 9.2.0.3 Enterprise Edition 

Using approx 512MB memory

2. Tora - Toolkit for Oracle (In portage)

To monitor the internals of Oracle.

3. Ran several complex queries that did heavy massaging of data in several multi-million row tables

While all of this were running (Tora updated all it's stuff every 5 seconds during the run so it was busy), the response was very swift and the system felt almost idle!

So far, so good  :Smile: 

Erik

----------

## jimlynch11

 *Quote:*   

> lyncjp0@lyncjp0-pc lyncjp0 $ alsamixer
> 
> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
> 
> 

 

somebody help me! i have alsa going as a module, whats the deal?

----------

## butters

Overall I'm very impressed with the vanilla-2.6.0-test1 kernel.  Almost everything seems to be working, and working fairly snappy, as well.  Two questions:

1. Eterm no longer works. xterm, aterm, and rxvt all work, but Eterm complains:

```
Eterm:  Error:  Can't open pseudo-tty -- No such file or directory

Eterm:  Error:  Unable to run sub-command.
```

This doesn't bother me too much, because I set up aterm to act similarly, and I actually think it looks better (and is more lightweight) than Eterm.

2. What should I do with my existing ALSA crap?  Just unmerge alsa-driver?  What about the /etc/modules.d/alsa stuff?  The new kernel implementation works great, but mutes the Master and PCM channels every reboot.  Is there a correct way to fix this, other than amixer set Master 100 unmute in local.start?

Now to try these neat patches you folks speak of . . .

----------

## ethzero

 *dsd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> i've always had to enable dma myself on this machine. with 2.4 and even previous installations of mandrake. will have a hunt for any kernel options that might help.

 

I'm having the same DMA problem as you.  I never had automatic DMA working with 2.4 (even with CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y in my kernel config), and hdparm -d1 fails with 2.6.  Here's hdparm -i on my drive:

```

/dev/hdc:

 

 Model=MAXTOR 6L080J4, FwRev=A93.0500, SerialNo=664206254625

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=32256, SectSize=21298, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=1819kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=156355584

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 *udma4 udma5 udma6

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-5 T13 1321D revision 1:

 

 * signifies the current active mode

```

Please post your solution if you get it working.

----------

## Safrax

 *ethzero wrote:*   

> Please post your solution if you get it working.

 

Yours is working.  UDMA4 Means Ultra DMA Mode 4 which is what your drive is currently set at.Last edited by Safrax on Fri Jul 18, 2003 4:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## supenguin

jimlynch11: looks like your sound driver isn't loaded or isn't initialized right. I'm running into issues with ALSA also.  I tried using the same settings (irq, dma, etc) in ALSA sound modules as I did in OSS and I just can't seem to get it working at all.  Compiling in OSS modules so I can have sound and a 2.6.0-test kernel.

----------

## ethzero

 *Safrax wrote:*   

>  *ethzero wrote:*   Please post your solution if you get it working. 
> 
> Yours is working.  UDMA4 Means Ultra DMA Mode 4 which is what your drive is currently set at.

 

That's from 2.4 after running hdparm -d1.  I want DMA working with my 2.6 kernel.

----------

## Baad3r

```

/dev/hda:

 Model=Maxtor 6Y120L0, FwRev=YAR41VW0, SerialNo=Y40H7PXE

 Config={ Fixed }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=57

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=2048kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=65535/1/63, CurSects=4128705, LBA=yes, LBAsects=240121728

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6 

 AdvancedPM=yes: disabled (255) WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: (null): 

 * signifies the current active mode

```

hdparm - v5.4 on 2.6.0-test1-mm1

----------

## Anime_Fan

 *butters wrote:*   

> 1. Eterm no longer works. xterm, aterm, and rxvt all work, but Eterm complains:
> 
> ```
> Eterm:  Error:  Can't open pseudo-tty -- No such file or directory
> 
> ...

 

Enable Unix98 pty's (Character device) and /dev/pts (Filesystem->Pseudo Filesystem).

About your ALSA stuff... I don't know, for me it Just Works (tm) - compiled into kernel, running KDE...

----------

## paulisdead

YAAA!  I finally tracked down a modified nvnet driver that built on 2.6.  For some reason it needs to be insmod'ed with the whole path and modprobe wont' do it at all, but at least I'm up and running on 2.6.  For other nforce2 users who want to take 2.6 out for a spin, here's a linky (right click and save)

http://www.linuxwonderboy.net/files/nvnet.tar.gz

----------

## maor

mm 2.6 beta 1 with O7 init run smoothly here with heavy load no skipping at all playing mp3 or video (juk mplayer kmplayer) so i think it's defently the right direction the system feels very responsive.

/me like it much.

----------

## Anime_Fan

 *paulisdead wrote:*   

> YAAA!  I finally tracked down a modified nvnet driver that built on 2.6.  For some reason it needs to be insmod'ed with the whole path and modprobe wont' do it at all, but at least I'm up and running on 2.6.  For other nforce2 users who want to take 2.6 out for a spin, here's a linky (right click and save)
> 
> http://www.linuxwonderboy.net/files/nvnet.tar.gz

 

Hmmm... That shouldn't be the main problem... You did download and use the new module-init-tools rather than modutils, right? (New modules are built with a .ko extension among other new things).

Hmmm... Just noticed my nvidia module won't be insmodded w/o full path, but at least modprobe works ^^

----------

## Baad3r

 *maor wrote:*   

> mm 2.6 beta 1 with O7 init run smoothly here with heavy load no skipping at all playing mp3 or video (juk mplayer kmplayer) so i think it's defently the right direction the system feels very responsive.
> 
> /me like it much.

 

How is this better than the anticipatory scheduler ?

----------

## Lovechild

 *Baad3r wrote:*   

>  *maor wrote:*   mm 2.6 beta 1 with O7 init run smoothly here with heavy load no skipping at all playing mp3 or video (juk mplayer kmplayer) so i think it's defently the right direction the system feels very responsive.
> 
> /me like it much. 
> 
> How is this better than the anticipatory scheduler ?

 

2 different things..

the AS scheduler is a Disk IO scheduler and O(1) (and thus O7int) is a process scheduler.

----------

## paulisdead

 *Anime_Fan wrote:*   

> Hmmm... That shouldn't be the main problem... You did download and use the new module-init-tools rather than modutils, right? (New modules are built with a .ko extension among other new things).
> 
> Hmmm... Just noticed my nvidia module won't be insmodded w/o full path, but at least modprobe works ^^

 

Yup, emerged module-init-tools awhile ago.  Though this module does seem to be a bit flaky with 2.6. My other modules, including the nvidia display module, load fine at bootup.  Everything just hangs with nvnet after awhile and I can't get the net.eth0 script to shutdown and reload the nvnet module.  I'm also seeing some fairly high processor usage, like I'm watching a divx right now and am at around 20% processor usage with an Athlon XP 2500.  Don't know if the high processor usage is due to the module or just some quirkiness in 2.6.

----------

## swat

So - is kernel 2.6.0-test1 with 07 etc. better than 2.4.21+ck ?

If so - where can I get all the appropriate patches from

Simon

----------

## milothurston

Have I missed something to do with scheduler changes in the more recent (2.5.75 and 2.6.0) mm-sources? If not, can anyone shed some light on this, please?

```

rzirzaraz% dmesg | grep elevator                                                                         

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda2 hdc=ide-scsi mem=2048M elevator=cfq 3

anticipatory scheduling elevator

```

This is with 2.6.0-test1-mm1.

Thanks,

Milo.

----------

## Lovechild

 *milothurston wrote:*   

> Have I missed something to do with scheduler changes in the more recent (2.5.75 and 2.6.0) mm-sources? If not, can anyone shed some light on this, please?
> 
> ```
> 
> rzirzaraz% dmesg | grep elevator                                                                         
> ...

 

CFQ was killed dead since it was ancient and didn't use the new APIs. Jens Axboe is rewritting it, or so he claims.

AS was merged into mailine with 2.5.75 and is now the default.

----------

## tturktime

I've never used patches to kernel sources before, and I would like to take a try. Does "on top of O6.1int" mean that 07 patch needs to be applied after the 06.1 one and this over the 06?

----------

## milothurston

[quote="Lovechild"]

CFQ was killed dead since it was ancient and didn't use the new APIs. Jens Axboe is rewritting it, or so he claims.

AS was merged into mailine with 2.5.75 and is now the default.[/quote]

Thanks, I didn't see the announcement of that.

Time to start applying those patches, then!

Milo.

----------

## htj

 *tturktime wrote:*   

> I've never used patches to kernel sources before, and I would like to take a try. Does "on top of O6.1int" mean that 07 patch needs to be applied after the 06.1 one and this over the 06?

 

In this case it does, check out:

http://members.optusnet.com.au/ckolivas/kernel/2.5/readme

The patches are in the same directory.

----------

## puggy

supenguin intended to paste this here...

 *supenguin wrote:*   

> I tried and tried to get ALSA to play nice with my old ISA SB16.  Still can't get it working.  See my posts earlier in the thread if you have an SB16 and want to help out...  I've tried turning on plug 'n play and tried using that but modprobe segfaults.  The odd thing is the module still loads, and I can't unload it because the kernel thinks its in use!  rmmod -f just hangs and the only way to unload the module is to reboot.  I'll try again this weekend to see if I can get it working or get a bug report together.  But for now so I can have sound, I threw in a SB16 PCI I had laying around.

 

----------

## eta

Finally, I got some time to test 2.6.0-test1-mm1 with the O7int patch. Well, interms of responsiveness and everything else, it's pretty much the same with the last development kernel I tried, 2.5.74-mm1(which was the most stable dev-kernel for me). One regression in this kernel for me is that "checkfs script takes too long (+10min) to finish executing during boot-up" is back with 2.6.0-test1. I was getting similar problems with 2.5.73 kernel but 2.5.74 seemed to solve it. Does anybody see this problem too?

----------

## Safrax

2.6.0-test1-mm1-07 + softrr is nice.  I cant get it to skip any frames while surfing and watching movies.

----------

## shawk

Quick question on softrr and 07int:

I downed the mm1 kernel, applied 6,6.1 and 7 and then went on to apply softrr.

It patched 2 files and then proceeded to sched.c and noticed that there was already a patch applied, suggesting to reverse.

Of course I did not reverse, just wondering if I should have applied anyway or if 07 includes the softrr parts for schedule.h already.

Anyone know?

--

shawkLast edited by shawk on Fri Jul 18, 2003 5:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Lord Tocharian

I am using 2.6.0-test1-mm1 + 07int and it is great.  I can't get xmms to skip while the system is under heavy usage.  However I would still like to try to apply softrr to the kernel.  What patch are you guys using?  I tried the one posted on this thread but I get the message  

```
patch: **** malformed patch at line 11: /*
```

----------

## Yarrick

i have some problems with the new kernel, it hangs my system. i have been in X mostly, and all lockups have been in X. the mouse pointer just stops, no response from keyboard, and if audio was playing it starts looping. what should i do to get a log somewhere when it happens next time?

----------

## Vagabond

 *Yarrick wrote:*   

> i have some problems with the new kernel, it hangs my system. i have been in X mostly, and all lockups have been in X. the mouse pointer just stops, no response from keyboard, and if audio was playing it starts looping. what should i do to get a log somewhere when it happens next time?

 

I have the same problem, and I've had it with the 2.5.75 kernel too. I have an asus a7m266-D mobo w/ 1024 megs RAM and a GF3 Ti500.

I want to get the 2.6 kernel running properly dammit!

Vag

----------

## Yarrick

i have a a7v133-c, duron 750, geforce 2 mx, 192mb ram, sb live

----------

## Vagabond

I have an SB-live too, so I guess its either the motherboard or the soundcard since we both have asus boards...?

Maybe I'll try building the kernel without sound support and see if it crashes.

Vag

----------

## Vagabond

Well its not the sound, I'll poke around some more and see if I can find the problem.

Vag

----------

## wilburpan

 *jimlynch11 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   lyncjp0@lyncjp0-pc lyncjp0 $ alsamixer
> 
> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
> 
>  
> ...

 

I have alsa running with the 2.6.0-test kernel. Here are my kernel settings:

```

<M> Sound card support

    Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

    <M> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

    <M>   Sequencer support

    < >     Sequencer dummy client

    [*]   OSS API emulation

    <M>     OSS Mixer API

    <M>     OSS PCM (digital audio) API

    [*]     OSS Sequencer API

    [ ]   Verbose printk

    [ ]   Debug

          Generic devices  --->

              <M> Dummy (/dev/null) soundcard

          ISA devices  ---> (no options selected)

          PCI devices  ---> (no options selected)

              <M> ESS ES1968/1978 (Maestro-1/2/2E)  (This is my card)

          ALSA USB devices  ---> (no options selected)

          PCMCIA devices  ---> (no options selected)

     Open Sound System  ---> (no options selected)

```

Here's my output from lsmod:

```

# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            49252  0

snd_mixer_oss          17120  2 snd_pcm_oss

hid                    23328  0

uhci_hcd               29704  0

ehci_hcd               22048  0

usbcore                98100  5 hid,uhci_hcd,ehci_hcd

xircom_cb               9600  0

snd_es1968             27556  4

snd_ac97_codec         49252  1 snd_es1968

snd_pcm                88192  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_es1968

snd_page_alloc          7908  2 snd_es1968,snd_pcm

snd_timer              21984  1 snd_pcm

snd_mpu401_uart         6016  1 snd_es1968

snd_rawmidi            20320  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          6692  1 snd_rawmidi

snd                    45444  14 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_es1968,snd_ac97_codec,

snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device

soundcore               7040  2 snd

```

I do not have alsa-driver installed.

Hope this helps.

----------

## MrIch

because I use loop-aes for all my data partition I need a loop-aes modul for linux-2.6.0test...

but the newest loop-aes package seems to be not compatible to the new 2.6 kernel series!  :Sad: 

Also the emu10k1 makes problem, should I try alsa? I need real 5.1 sound...

----------

## out'fdabox

 *Blurpy wrote:*   

>  *himpierre wrote:*   2.6.0-test1 runs fine here. But nvidia-kernel seems to be broken again. 
> 
> The nvidia drivers wont even compile here, giving a message that kernel 2.6.0 and newer is not supported.

 

The new 2.5 patch for nvidia got it to compile and work for me !!!

http://www.minion.de/files/NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-4363-2.5.diff

----------

## out'fdabox

The only thing is that I can only get into the system is by using the single runlevel. I cannot login in gdm or in any console:

Login: user <enter>

Password: xxxx<enter>

<freezes>

Is it the pam + 2.6.0-test1 combo.

Random thoughts welcome.

Joe

----------

## Reformist

*sigh*... I love my system... it kicks so much rear end.... 2.6 on my laptop and desktop have incredible performance. No more embarassing audio/video skippage while surfing a webpage!! Although CK sources (2.4.20) were good in this area as welll, but they had some serious stability issues for my desktop.

----------

## asimon

 *eta wrote:*   

> One regression in this kernel for me is that "checkfs script takes too long (+10min) to finish executing during boot-up" is back with 2.6.0-test1. I was getting similar problems with 2.5.73 kernel but 2.5.74 seemed to solve it. Does anybody see this problem too?

 

Yes, I had the same problem with 2.6.0-test1 and 2.6.0-test1-mm1. Checking my reiserfs partitions took also about 10-15 minutes (because I am so impatient I usually pressed CTRL-C to stop the checkfs script and then CTRL-D to resume booting).

But since yesterday the tests run fast. Not as fast as with 2.4.20, but only a few seconds longer. I am not sure but I think the only thing I changed was the update to reiserfsprogs-3.6.9 and patching the kernel with the O6/O6.1/O7 patches.

Have fun,

Andreas

----------

## jimlynch11

 *wilburpan wrote:*   

>  *jimlynch11 wrote:*    *Quote:*   lyncjp0@lyncjp0-pc lyncjp0 $ alsamixer
> 
> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
> 
>  
> ...

 

thanks for the help...can you post the pertinent parts of your /etc/modules.d/alsa and modules.conf files so i can compare?

----------

## Mooses

Oh f***! 

Having tested 2.6-test1 I thought I also give the here so often mentioned 2.6-test1_mm1 O7 patched a try. And I really have to say, I never ever saw my system that increadibly fast and responsive (even when performing an emerge -u word while compiling LaTEX) 

A very astonished 

Mooses

----------

## tturktime

 *Quote:*   

>  Having tested 2.6-test1 I thought I also give the here so often mentioned 2.6-test1_mm1 O7 patched a try. And I really have to say, I never ever saw my system that increadibly fast and responsive (even when performing an emerge -u word while compiling LaTEX) 

 

So, it's the mm1 + O7 combination better than mm1+O7+softrr? I've been using this last one since yesterday and it seems to me pretty good. BTW, do I have do add the USE="SSE" in my make.conf or is it automatically used when adding "-march=pentium3" ?

----------

## Vagabond

Hmm, it looks like I've made some headway on the lockup problem I've been having. I disabled the AMD specific stuff in the character devices (actually the whole AGPART thing) and in the Atapi and IDE section and it seems to have solved the problem. I'm not sure which of them is the problem. I'm leaning towards the AGPART  because it seems to crash only when X is running.

I'll do more experimenting and see what I find. 

BTW, does anyone else have problems with the nvidia module and the mm1+07int patch? The module works for vanilla 2.6-test1 but not for mm1-07int.

Vag

----------

## datrix

I've been  *trying* to use 2.6.0-test1 for the past 3 straight days without success. The kernel fails with :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on 03:03 
> 
> 

 

I dont get any problems or what so ever with gentoo sources 2.4.20r5 installed on same machine. I have tried to use *many* different options in the .config file like; disabling preemption, Ide dma etc. I've also enabled the chipset -PIIx4 (running PII 266) I'm using lilo and reiserfs on root partition. (reiserfs is in-built not a module in the kernel).

... I have been waiting for this kernel. I really want to giv it a spin.  :Wink: 

thanks

----------

## wilburpan

 *jimlynch11 wrote:*   

> thanks for the help...can you post the pertinent parts of your /etc/modules.d/alsa and modules.conf files so i can compare?

 

Here you go!

/etc/modules.d/alsa:

```

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-driver/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.1 2002/12/21 06:31:52 agenkin Exp $

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-es1968

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1

```

alsa portion of /etc/modules.conf:

```

### modules-update: start processing /etc/modules.d/alsa

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-driver/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.1 2002/12/21 06:31:52 agenkin Exp $

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-es1968

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1

### modules-update: end processing /etc/modules.d/alsa

```

Hope this gets you going!

----------

## watersb

 *Vagabond wrote:*   

>  *Yarrick wrote:*   i have some problems with the new kernel, it hangs my system. i have been in X mostly, and all lockups have been in X. the mouse pointer just stops, no response from keyboard, and if audio was playing it starts looping. what should i do to get a log somewhere when it happens next time? 
> 
> I have the same problem, and I've had it with the 2.5.75 kernel too. I have an asus a7m266-D mobo w/ 1024 megs RAM and a GF3 Ti500.
> 
> I want to get the 2.6 kernel running properly dammit!
> ...

 

Folks:

I have this problem with recent kernels and X winders -- it is my synaptics[font=red]mouse driver of evil[/font].

I have been using the same drivers/input/mouse directory since 2.5.73; the newer mice lock up my X server. I simply remove the whole driectory and drop in the one from 2.5.73.

----------

## watersb

 *MrIch wrote:*   

> because I use loop-aes for all my data partition I need a loop-aes modul for linux-2.6.0test...
> 
> but the newest loop-aes package seems to be not compatible to the new 2.6 kernel series! 
> 
> 

 

See recent posts on this thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=417519#417519

----------

## Ian

One thing I just noticed...

I use gKrellm2 as a system monitor, and to take up space on my desktop (2 monitors means i have space to waste :p).  I noticed that over the past few days, in which I've been running 2.6.0-test1, that I'm getting no readings on my hard drives, at all.  I don't know what this means, but probably that I forgot to add something, or that gKrellm2 doesn't work with 2.6 (entirely).

Any ideas?

----------

## butters

gkrellm2 works for me on 2.6.0-test1.  Check your gkrellm configuration by right clicking almost anywhere on it.

----------

## Starborn

Just to let you guys know, 2.6.0-test1-mm2 has been released. Its got the O7 patch applied, but it looks like theres a pretty nasty bug in ext3 - can't emerge anything because of oopses during heavy disk IO - i've had to go back to mm1 with O7.

Edit: get it here  - also it doesnt compile if software suspend is enabled. Theres a patch on lkml for it.

Edit2: Heres the patch for the ext3 bug i mentioned:

```

--- 25/fs/ext3/inode.c~ext3_getblk-race-fix-fix 2003-07-19 22:59:50.000000000 -0700

+++ 25-akpm/fs/ext3/inode.c     2003-07-19 23:07:42.000000000 -0700

@@ -936,19 +936,17 @@ struct buffer_head *ext3_getblk(handle_t

                           ext3_get_block instead, so it's not a

                           problem. */

                        lock_buffer(bh);

-                       if (!buffer_uptodate(bh)) {

-                               BUFFER_TRACE(bh, "call get_create_access");

-                               fatal = ext3_journal_get_create_access(handle, bh);

-                               if (!fatal) {

-                                       memset(bh->b_data, 0,

-                                                       inode->i_sb->s_blocksize);

-                                       set_buffer_uptodate(bh);

-                               }

+                       BUFFER_TRACE(bh, "call get_create_access");

+                       fatal = ext3_journal_get_create_access(handle, bh);

+                       if (!fatal && !buffer_uptodate(bh)) {

+                               memset(bh->b_data, 0, inode->i_sb->s_blocksize);

+                               set_buffer_uptodate(bh);

                        }

                        unlock_buffer(bh);

                        BUFFER_TRACE(bh, "call ext3_journal_dirty_metadata");

                        err = ext3_journal_dirty_metadata(handle, bh);

-                       if (!fatal) fatal = err;

+                       if (!fatal)

+                               fatal = err;

                } else {

                        BUFFER_TRACE(bh, "not a new buffer");

                }

```

----------

## butters

Just grabbed the mm1 kernel and patched with O6, O6.1, and O7

When I then tried applying the softrr patch, I got some errors saying that 3 out of 9 chunks failed.  When I tried compiling the resulting kernel, it failed on sched.o, obviously because of the bad patch.  So I reversed the patch and now it compiles cleanly with O7.  A lot of you have O7 + softrr working.  What have I done wrong?

----------

## ValKov

Hi, all

Yesterday installed system with kernel 2.6.0-test1, everything seems working, exept nvidia drivers... I used the latest patch for Linux-2.5 and there was no errors, but when I try to run X with nvidia drivers, I have this error:

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module nvidia

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

	ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Can anybody help ?

Tnx.

----------

## maor

 *ValKov wrote:*   

> Hi, all
> 
> Yesterday installed system with kernel 2.6.0-test1, everything seems working, exept nvidia drivers... I used the latest patch for Linux-2.5 and there was no errors, but when I try to run X with nvidia drivers, I have this error:
> 
> (II) Loading extension GLX
> ...

 

what is the printout of lsmod?

----------

## vericgar

I'm running it, and I haven't had too many problems and the responsiveness is s much better.... here's the problems I did have:

1) ALSA wasn't working on bootup for some reason. I did a simple modprobe snd_es18xx and it works. I added this to modules.autoload so that I wouldn't have to modprobe it every time. This seems hackish though, is there a better way?

2) I can't get an aterm, xterm, anything that includes a shell to open in XWindows. As suggested above when someone else was having similiar probems I checked for UNIX98 and Pseudo Terminals and they were both enabled. Any ideas? I was able to lauch aterm in a way so that I could see the output, and I'm finding that both aterm and xterm are Segfaulting.... researching now how to find out more what the source of the problem is..... Update: FIXED! Went reading through the kernel help messages in make menuconfig and found out that I needed to do a mount -t devpts devpts /dev/pts for pseudo terminals to work. Everything works flawlessly on that now!

3) My mouse now moves *way* too fast for my liking. I remember I adjusted the speed up of it quite a while ago, but I don't remember how I did it and I can't seem to find the thread that I got the tip from. Anybody know how to slow down my mouse?

Other then that, I'm loving it. More testing to ensue, I'll let ppl know if I have any further problems, and I'm going to see how high I can get my uptime on a "test" kernel  :Wink: 

----------

## ValKov

maor wrote

what is the printout of lsmod?

vk root # lsmod

Module                                           Size                 Used by

nvidia                                         1610056                      0

tuner                                               14404                      0

tvaudio                                           20352                      0

bttv                                                101568                     0

video_buf                                       16512                     1    bttv

v4l2_common                                   3840                     1    bttv

videodev                                           8320                     1    bttv

sg                                                     29132                     0   

sr_mod                                            13792                     0

cdrom                                              33632                     1     sr_mod

sd_mod                                           11808                     0

usb_storage                                   27200                     0

hid                                                    23232                     0

?

----------

## eta

 *Quote:*   

> Yes, I had the same problem with 2.6.0-test1 and 2.6.0-test1-mm1. Checking my reiserfs partitions took also about 10-15 minutes (because I am so impatient I usually pressed CTRL-C to stop the checkfs script and then CTRL-D to resume booting). 
> 
> But since yesterday the tests run fast. Not as fast as with 2.4.20, but only a few seconds longer. I am not sure but I think the only thing I changed was the update to reiserfsprogs-3.6.9 and patching the kernel with the O6/O6.1/O7 patches. 
> 
> Have fun, 
> ...

 

Thanks Andreas. I updated reiserfsprogs, but still have the same problem. I have switched to 2.5.74 for now b/c interactivity with 2.6.0-test1 is really bad: opening kazaa with wine + xmms + dillo will choke the whole system up. :( 2.5.74 didn't have a problem with opening those applications all together. I am afraid the OXinteractive patches are making interactivity worse than better. :(

----------

## neenee

hm.. i am now running the 2.60-test1-mm2 kernel, in the hope

that the slowness would be fixed with the mm2 patch. i had no

such luck though; it seems to me that the nvidia kernel is very

slow; on the desktop windows are laggy and the first time i run

startx, my background can be actually *seen* building up from

top to bottom; not with hitches, it goes smooth, but still.. before

with kernel 2.4.21 (with con kolivas patch and without) my

wallpaper would appear near-instantly with no visible build-up.

and when i run a game such as unreal tournament (not 2003),

the first moments the sounds are messed up; lots of hitches in

them as if there's trouble loading sounds or something is hogging

the system in a terrible way. and when in the game itself playing,

when i press a key, the action happens as if lagged. i do not

know why this is happening, i just know it is quite annoying while

i was hoping 2.6 (even though being a test version) would show

me some nice improvements in responsiviness and general

performance.

apart from the lag and accompanying (at least i think it is part of

the same problem) sound problem, there's another problem.

it seems the 2.6 test kernel doesn not process /etc/X11/

XF86Config in the same manner the 2.4.21 kernel did; my wheel

of my mouse does not work, and the cursor moves as if using

a low refresh rate - i can not actually see it skip, but i can see

that it is quite a bit less smooth than before.

oh.. i am running slackware 9, which might be part of the problem,

but i doubt this, since i have used gentoo kernel patches before,

which seemed to work just fine. i am posting in these forums since

i have noticed there are many people here who know what they

are talking about.

any suggestions are greatly appreciated.

----------

## yardbird

 *neenee wrote:*   

> 
> 
> apart from the lag and accompanying (at least i think it is part of
> 
> the same problem) sound problem, there's another problem.
> ...

 

There are some issues with ps2mouse on 2.6 at the moment, as I wrote in another post (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=68068). You could try to load ps2mouse module with "psmouse_noext=1" parameter to see if smoothness improves, however this way you are gonna lose wheel functionality.

----------

## neenee

thank you for your prompt reply. i will

however not try it, since i need to be

able to use my mouse-wheel.

----------

## Vagabond

Okay I've found the cause of my lockups, its SCSI ATAPI emulation. I've done extensive testing and I've concluded that enabling SCSI ATAPI emulation will gurantee a system lockup within a few minutes while with it disabled I've had the 2.6 kernel run flawlessly for 11 hours straight.

So with that issue resolved 2.6 seems to be a great kernel and quite stable too. I also posted a message to the lkml since I hadn't seen a similar bug reported to the mailing list.

Maybe this info will help someone else.

Vag

----------

## kali

 *neenee wrote:*   

> hm.. i am now running the 2.60-test1-mm2 kernel

 

are u using reiserfs ?

i cannot mount root fs (reiserfs) with mm2 (mm1 work fine)

----------

## handsomepete

 *Vagabond wrote:*   

> Okay I've found the cause of my lockups, its SCSI ATAPI emulation. I've done extensive testing and I've concluded that enabling SCSI ATAPI emulation will gurantee a system lockup within a few minutes while with it disabled I've had the 2.6 kernel run flawlessly for 11 hours straight.
> 
> So with that issue resolved 2.6 seems to be a great kernel and quite stable too. I also posted a message to the lkml since I hadn't seen a similar bug reported to the mailing list.
> 
> Maybe this info will help someone else.
> ...

 

Weird.  I was just reading your lkml post.  What hardware exactly are you using the scsi emulation for?  I'm running it on 2.6-test-mm1 without any problems whatsoever (uptime of a mere 5 or 6 days), providing burning support for my Sony DVD+/-RW (VIA chipset).  Have burned a couple CDs with it too.  Any weird dmesg output?  Is the device in question a master or slave in the chain?

 *kali wrote:*   

> i cannot mount root fs (reiserfs) with mm2 (mm1 work fine)

 

Uh oh.  That ain't good - I just rebooted my system with -mm2 remotely.  Guess it might not be coming back up.

----------

## neenee

kali - yes; i am using reiserfs, but not as my root.

----------

## blofeld

 *kali wrote:*   

>  *neenee wrote:*   hm.. i am now running the 2.60-test1-mm2 kernel 
> 
> are u using reiserfs ?
> 
> i cannot mount root fs (reiserfs) with mm2 (mm1 work fine)

 

Same here. Not able to mount / with reiserfs on mm2   :Confused: 

----------

## Exner

 *EliasP wrote:*   

> On bootup, I get the following error message:
> 
> ```
> 
> ...
> ...

 

I also get an error opening root device [booting 2.6.0-test1-mm2], where a 2.5.74-mm3 kernel continues to work just fine. I don't have a solution yet. My motherboard chipset is nforce2.

----------

## Vagabond

I've got a Teac CD burner. I've burned CDs with it in older dev kernels but from ~2.5.75 onwards I've had this problem. I'm working on getting ATAPI CD-burning working on the 2.6 kernel and it seems to be burning sucessfully. Strangely I saw a reply to my email on the lkml stating that SCSI support is broken in the 2.6 kernel, but I've seen several people claim they've burned CDs on a 2.6 kernel so maybe its just broken with my hardware...

http://www.lkml.org/archive/2003/7/20/82/index.html

Vag

----------

## handsomepete

Or maybe I just didn't reboot after I built 2.6-test...   :Confused:   it's been a hectic couple weeks. *shrug*

----------

## Squinky86

This is a test kernel and feedback is wanted, so here are my overviews:

good:

1) Built in alsa drivers work great for me (itel8x0)

2) nvidia glx and kernel compilied fine and seem to be working prettifully

3) everything just seems faster and better and more efficient

bad:

1) no system bell; you know that little "beep" when you use tab-completion or try to backspace in xterm/konsole when you can't backspace anymore

2) winex3.1 doesn't seem to have cd-protection scanning working (already posted this in the gaming forum https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=68618)

ugly:

1) kde bug- my trashcan icon on my desktop says there's stuff in it, but there's not  :Sad: .

Basically, hats off to all the developers; I'm learning fast and hope someday to be one of you and give back to such great software!  My system's been up for nearly 24 hours and there's no problems yet  :Wink: .  I'm in awe!

----------

## yardbird

 *Squinky86 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) no system bell; you know that little "beep" when you use tab-completion or try to backspace in xterm/konsole when you can't backspace anymore
> 
> 

 

If you refer to the PC-Speaker bell, now you have to enable it in kernel configuration. It is in the "Input Device" section.

----------

## Jevin Sweval

i have the problem where when the kernel loads i get a blank screen. i cant attempt to try the fixes at codemonkey.org.uk because its down  :Sad:  any ideas?

and do the ati-drivers work with 2.6.0-test1? i heard some no's but it might have been fixed.

i just want to get 2.6, ati-drivers, alsa, and some good framebufferness working before the day ends  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Squinky86

 *yardbird wrote:*   

> If you refer to the PC-Speaker bell, now you have to enable it in kernel configuration. It is in the "Input Device" section.

 

Ah, thank you!  I didn't notice that before; the kernel is compiling (again).  Now to get winex working again; I'm dying for some max payne  :Smile: ...  Again, the new kernel is very nice!

[edit]

Oh, and I haven't fiddled with the framebuffer yet either; my screen went blank with it on, so I just took it out of my grub.conf file.  I'll toy around with it later and see what happens.

[edit2]

some new things I ran into:

apm doesn't seem to be working at all, alsa isn't saving the volumes after reboots, I got a floppy error that had debugging info to cut and paste, but I can't reproduce it now.

There seem to be just a few little bugs here-and-there, but the kernel seems useable.

----------

## Blurpy

One thing that's very annoying is that if I have machine check exception enabled in the kernel (which it is by default), the pc will freeze after 30 seconds when compiling, giving me a cpu context corrupt error.

The 2.4 kernel works fine with machine check exception enabled. And I have no problems with it disabled in 2.5/2.6. But I guess I'll never be able to install a distro with a 2.6 kernel because machine check exception is over-sensitive  :Sad: 

----------

## tturktime

 *neenee wrote:*   

> it seems the 2.6 test kernel doesn not process /etc/X11/
> 
> XF86Config in the same manner the 2.4.21 kernel did; my wheel
> 
> of my mouse does not work, and the cursor moves as if using
> ...

 

I managed to get my PS2 wheel mouse working adding the USB "HID input layer support" along with "/dev/hiddev raw HID device support" and "USB HIDBP Mouse (simple Boot) support" as a module. Don't know if this make sense, but my wheel works now and the mouse starts moving in the begining of the Xfree load instead of the end of the KDE startup. The XF86Config is the same used in the 2.4.20 kernel.

I'm using mm1+07; will try the mm2 sources now.

----------

## tturktime

 *Squinky86 wrote:*   

> Oh, and I haven't fiddled with the framebuffer yet either; my screen went blank with it on, so I just took it out of my grub.conf file.  I'll toy around with it later and see what happens.
> 
> 

 

My framebuffer start working when I compiled the framebuffer support into kernel instead of a module with the vesa vga graphics support too. Get the blank screen when compiling as a module (didn't try to load it in /etc/modules.autoload) I'm only using it to have 1024x768 virtual terminals, any chance to have a background image on them with this kernel series?

Anyone else is having problems with the Riva framebuffer support in the mm1 kernel? I'm gonna see if it compiles in mm2.

----------

## bushwakko

the new kernel seems TOTALLY sweet, but I can't use it because of stupid the stupid isdn is broken. and it has been since early 2.5. nobody seems to fix it either.

kstat_per_cpu thingy.... :(

btw. thanks for getting my pc-speaker back on track :)

edit: I would loooooove to have bootsplash support too.

----------

## butters

Has anyone applied ck's O6-O7 patches on test1-mm2 yet?  I can't get them to apply, but they applied fine to test1-mm1.

Still haven't been able to apply the softrr patch on top of O7 on mm1 either.

----------

## tturktime

 *butters wrote:*   

> Has anyone applied ck's O6-O7 patches on test1-mm2 yet?  I can't get them to apply, but they applied fine to test1-mm1.
> 
> Still haven't been able to apply the softrr patch on top of O7 on mm1 either.

 

Aren't they applied by default?

 *Starborn wrote:*   

> Just to let you guys know, 2.6.0-test1-mm2 has been released. Its got the O7 patch applied, but it looks like theres a pretty nasty bug in ext3 - can't emerge anything because of oopses during heavy disk IO - i've had to go back to mm1 with O7.

 

Anyone know how to fix the reiserFS root partition problem? I'm using the same .config as in my last mm1+O7 kernel.

----------

## handsomepete

 *tturktime wrote:*   

> Anyone know how to fix the reiserFS root partition problem? I'm using the same .config as in my last mm1+O7 kernel.

 

Does this help?  I just saw it, haven't tried messing with the idea yet.

----------

## jimlynch11

 *wilburpan wrote:*   

>  *jimlynch11 wrote:*   thanks for the help...can you post the pertinent parts of your /etc/modules.d/alsa and modules.conf files so i can compare? 
> 
> Here you go!
> 
> ...
> ...

 

thanks alot, yeah it did! and i have sound yet again   :Cool: 

----------

## kali

 *butters wrote:*   

> Has anyone applied ck's O6-O7 patches on test1-mm2 yet?  I can't get them to apply, but they applied fine to test1-mm1.
> 
> Still haven't been able to apply the softrr patch on top of O7 on mm1 either.

 

mm2 already have O1 to O7 patches

----------

## kali

mm2 root file system fix

the problem is not the fs

just try to pass different root options @ boot

root=0307  (instead of root=/dev/hda7 for me)

03 is /dev/hda

07 is partition number

----------

## Jevin Sweval

ok I turned off the frame buffer and now I  get a kernel panic attempted to kill init.

 :Sad: 

let me get details about it

EDIT: hmm i didnt check the link to /usr/src/linux-beta when i emerged 2.6.0-test1. i was still trying 2.5.75  :Shocked:  let me try the new kernel   :Embarassed: 

----------

## tturktime

 *kali wrote:*   

> mm2 root file system fix
> 
> the problem is not the fs
> 
> just try to pass different root options @ boot
> ...

 

The trick worked on my reiserFS root partition. Everything seems to be ok. BTW, the supermount patch worked in the mm1, but failed to patch in mm2 because there is a new line in the drivers/cdrom/cdrom.c; need to add two lines manually:

  #include <linux/init.h>

  #include <linux/fcntl.h>

  #include <linux/blkdev.h>

+ #include <linux/version.h>

+ #include <linux/supermount_media.h>

  #include <linux/times.h>

  #include <asm/uaccess.h>

The "#include <linux/times.h>" was not there in mm1 nor 2.6.0test1 (I guess it wasn't neither in the  2.5.75 kernel which the patch is originally for). After compiled, worked flawlessly.

P.S: n00b on forum posting, n00b on kernel patching, n00b on gentoo

----------

## lucida

just use auto mount instead of super mount

btw, ide-scsi burning works fine here(mm1+o7)  :Smile: 

and, if I use mm2, which boot parameter should I use, 

my / is at /dev/hdc1

----------

## ethzero

 *lucida wrote:*   

> 
> 
> and, if I use mm2, which boot parameter should I use, 
> 
> my / is at /dev/hdc1

 

Use root=1601.  Took me a while to figure that out.  22 is the device number of /dev/hdc, which is 16 hexadecimal.

----------

## ValKov

Squinky86 wrote

 *Quote:*   

> This is a test kernel and feedback is wanted, so here are my overviews: 
> 
> good:
> 
> 2) nvidia glx and kernel compilied fine and seem to be working prettifully

 

I still have problem with nvidia drivers... Can you explain how you installed it ?

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## floam

ValKov: just make sure you're on ~x86 and emerge nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx.

----------

## col

can anyone help me with this (it wont build)

```

# make clean bzImage modules modules_install

make[1]: Nothing to be done for `arch/i386/Makefile'.

make[1]: Nothing to be done for `Makefile'.

  RM  $(CLEAN_FILES)

xargs: environment is too large for exec

make[1]: *** [clean] Error 1

make: *** [clean] Error 2 

```

----------

## fusibou

 *kali wrote:*   

> mm2 root file system fix
> 
> the problem is not the fs
> 
> just try to pass different root options @ boot
> ...

 

Hi all. I had the same prob. The above quoted explanation is somewhat misleading. Through a lot of trial and error (and some googling) I worked out the key data:

The number is composed of 3 pieces

(a) major device number    ie. 3 above (leading zero is ignored)

(b) minor device number    ie. 0 above

(c) partition on device         ie. 7 above

I use hdb. hda and hdb are both major device number 3

hda is minor device number 0

hdb is minor device number 64

BUT minor device number is in base 16

 so in base 16, hda is 0 (0x16=0) and hdb is 4 (4x16=64)

THUS

my root=/dev/hdb4 becomes root=344 (ie. maj device 3, minor device 64 (4x16) and partition #4.

Examples:

hda1 = 301

hda3 = 303

hdb1 = 341

hdb4 = 344 etc.

Pardon if this is obvious. To determine linux device numbers, google. there's a list out there. I found a list below:

http://www.lanana.org/docs/device-list/devices.txtLast edited by fusibou on Mon Jul 21, 2003 6:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Exner

 *kali wrote:*   

> mm2 root file system fix
> 
> the problem is not the fs
> 
> just try to pass different root options @ boot
> ...

 

Yes, but should we think the kernel is safe to use just because we can work around this bug?

----------

## floam

 *exner wrote:*   

> Yes, but should we think the kernel is safe to use just because we can work around this bug?

 Well, this bug doesn't make the kernel unsafe to use does it? It's not crashing, there isn't any instability caused by it, it's just a minor inconvenience that will be fixed in the next release.

----------

## fusibou

Module names have changed

usb-ohci ---> now = ohci-hcd    [NOTE for those who couldnt get USB mouse to work...!]

emu10k1 --> now = snd-emu10k1

Alsa module is snd

dev/dsp was missing, not sure what I did to enable it. sound is running on the system now. modprobe snd? or emerge alsa-tools or alsa-utils? one didn't emerge... tired. it's almost 4am.Last edited by fusibou on Mon Jul 21, 2003 7:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ValKov

2  floam

Tnx, I'll try this evening.

----------

## lucida

 *fusibou wrote:*   

> Module names have changed
> 
> usb-ohci ---> now = ohci-hcd    [NOTE for those who couldnt get USB mouse to work...!]
> 
> emu10k1 --> now = snd-emu10k1
> ...

 

modprobe snd-pcm-oss

----------

## fusibou

 *lucida wrote:*   

>  *fusibou wrote:*   
> 
> dev/dsp was missing, not sure what I did to enable it.  
> 
> modprobe snd-pcm-oss

 

Thanks!

DVD video works fine.

BUT I have a *** wine problem ***

I run galactic civilizations in wine cvs fine in 2.4.20 and 2.4.21

When I patched 2.4.21 with CK it would stutter now and then (freeze and unfreeze)

With 2.6.0 test mm2, it stutters horribly and even locked up the machine... the mouse cursor moved and could scroll within the game but nothing was accepted as input into linux ie keyboard frozen out and no mouse clicks worked anywhere

----------

## fusibou

Can't emerge ati drivers. I've highlighted below obvious errors. Bummer as though I don't use 3d, the image quality seems better to me.

root@localhost dave # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge ati-drivers

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-video/ati-drivers-2.9.13 to /

>>> md5 src_uri  :Wink:  fglrx-glc22-4.3.0-2.9.13.i586.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Source unpacked.

 * building the glx module

ATI module generator V 2.0

==========================

grep: /proc/ksyms: No such file or directory

./make.sh: line 375: [: -gt: unary operator expected

probing for VMA API version...

cleaning...

patching 'highmem.h'...

patching 'drmP.h'...

patching file drmP.h

**Hunk #1 FAILED at 255.**

**Hunk #2 FAILED at 266.**

**2 out of 2 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file drmP.h.rej**

compiling 'agpgart_be.c'...

agpgart_be.c: In function `agp_free_memory_phys_list':

agpgart_be.c:358: warning: `MOD_DEC_USE_COUNT' is deprecated (declared at /lib/m

odules/2.6.0-test1-mm2/build/include/linux/module.h:494)

agpgart_be.c: In function `__fgl_agp_allocate_memory_phys_list':

agpgart_be.c:388: warning: `MOD_INC_USE_COUNT' is deprecated (declared at /lib/m

odules/2.6.0-test1-mm2/build/include/linux/module.h:482)

agpgart_be.c:394: warning: `MOD_DEC_USE_COUNT' is deprecated (declared at /lib/m

odules/2.6.0-test1-mm2/build/include/linux/module.h:494)

agpgart_be.c: In function `__fgl_agp_free_memory':

agpgart_be.c:443: warning: `MOD_DEC_USE_COUNT' is deprecated (declared at /lib/m

odules/2.6.0-test1-mm2/build/include/linux/module.h:494)

agpgart_be.c: In function `__fgl_agp_allocate_memory':

agpgart_be.c:468: warning: `MOD_INC_USE_COUNT' is deprecated (declared at /lib/m

odules/2.6.0-test1-mm2/build/include/linux/module.h:482)

agpgart_be.c:475: warning: `MOD_DEC_USE_COUNT' is deprecated (declared at /lib/m

odules/2.6.0-test1-mm2/build/include/linux/module.h:494)

agpgart_be.c: In function `agp_generic_agp_enable':

agpgart_be.c:895: warning: implicit declaration of function `pci_for_each_dev'

agpgart_be.c:895: parse error before '{' token

agpgart_be.c: At top level:

agpgart_be.c:924: parse error before "if"

agpgart_be.c: In function `intel_i810_alloc_by_type':

agpgart_be.c:1556: warning: `MOD_INC_USE_COUNT' is deprecated (declared at /lib/

modules/2.6.0-test1-mm2/build/include/linux/module.h:482)

agpgart_be.c:1573: warning: `MOD_INC_USE_COUNT' is deprecated (declared at /lib/

modules/2.6.0-test1-mm2/build/include/linux/module.h:482)

agpgart_be.c: In function `intel_i810_free_by_type':

agpgart_be.c:1604: warning: `MOD_DEC_USE_COUNT' is deprecated (declared at /lib/

modules/2.6.0-test1-mm2/build/include/linux/module.h:494)

agpgart_be.c: In function `intel_i830_alloc_by_type':

agpgart_be.c:1872: warning: `MOD_INC_USE_COUNT' is deprecated (declared at /lib/

modules/2.6.0-test1-mm2/build/include/linux/module.h:482)

compiling failed - object file was not generated

* * glx module not built**

 * building the fgl_glxgears sample

..... [compile stuff]

 * cleaning

>>> Install ati-drivers-2.9.13 into /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-2.9.13/image/ category media-video

**install: cannot stat `lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.o': No such file or directory**

man:

making executable: /usr/X11R6/lib/libfglrx_gamma.so.1.0

>>> Completed installing into /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-2.9.13/image/

>>> Merging media-video/ati-drivers-2.9.13 to /

[blah blah merges and unmerges old]

----------

## Yarrick

i'll try buildning a new kernel without the scsi atapi emulation. i recently got a tv card, and i need support for bttv module. i saw bttv module available for 2.4/2.5+ at its homepage

----------

## Wedge_

fusibou, it looks like the next version of the drivers will support 2.6, but when they'll be released...take a guess  :Confused: 

----------

## milothurston

 *Ian wrote:*   

> One thing I just noticed...
> 
> I use gKrellm2 as a system monitor, and to take up space on my desktop (2 monitors means i have space to waste :p).  I noticed that over the past few days, in which I've been running 2.6.0-test1, that I'm getting no readings on my hard drives, at all.  I don't know what this means, but probably that I forgot to add something, or that gKrellm2 doesn't work with 2.6 (entirely).
> 
> Any ideas?

 

It appears that gkrellm2 requires the /sys directory to be mounted in order to get disk stats.

Milo.

----------

## aardvark

Hmm I compiled this kernel and it worked straight away WITH nvidia driver (r3). There is however an issue that I have not come accros in this thread: my mouse sticks shortly at an interval of appx. 0.5 sec. Just moving it around is not smooth, it hangs/sticks. Although i am not certain as it is not absolutely visible on my system, I think that also screen processing freezes at this interval. Scrolling on mozilla for example is also stick, but that might just as well be the result of the mouse sticking.

I have a ECS k7s5a with athlon 2000+ and a logitech mouse. Furthmore a TNT2 pro video board.

----------

## lucida

Please check this thread:

http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?s=&threadid=33698618&perpage=20&pagenumber=3

There is a new Makefile for the 3.2.03 driver. Hope it works.

----------

## tturktime

 *lucida wrote:*   

> just use auto mount instead of super mount
> 
> 

 

Can I use automount ala supermount? I mean, inserting a floppy and reading it doing a simple  ls /mnt/floppy  without previously mounting it?

----------

## Loke

Why not just apply the latest 2.5.75 supermount patch yourself? You can get it from http://sourceforge.net/projects/supermount-ng/

works for me  :Smile: 

----------

## eGore911

 *lannie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> My Synaptics touchpad is still stuffed  .. got to use a USB mouse to roam around
> 
> 

 

Same Problem here. I read the kernel-help concerning  CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2

```

For Synaptics Touchpad Support in XFree86 you'll need zhis XFree86 driver: http://w1.894.telia.com/~u89404340/touchpad/index.html

```

Haven't tried it yet, becasue my usb mouse won't work, too. If i move it, syslog-ng (ctrl+alt+f12) tells me, that "Synaptics driver lost sync at 1st byte". Maybe something is wrong  :Smile: 

[EDIT]

I got USB-Mouse AND Touchpad working, without ANY aditional drivers!!!!

It depends on loading order of the modules, i think. i loaded ehci-hcd, then uhci-hcd, then usbmouse, the hid and finally mousedev. Works! WOOOHOOO   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   Happyy again!

[EDIT]

i found out that module usbmouse isn't needed. i made a typo and so it wasn't loaded, but still working

[/EDIT]

[/EDIT]Last edited by eGore911 on Mon Jul 21, 2003 2:55 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## eGore911

 *Jevin Sweval wrote:*   

> i have the problem where when the kernel loads i get a blank screen. i cant attempt to try the fixes at codemonkey.org.uk because its down  any ideas?
> 
> 

 

the ebuild of this kernel contains a description of what to to (shown at the end of emerge development-sources

```

Also, note that you must compile in support for

input devices (Input device support->Input devices),

the virtual terminal (Character Devices->Virtual terminal),

vga_console (Graphics Support->Console...->VGA text console)

and the vt_console (Character Devices->Support for console...).

Otherwise, you will get the dreaded "Uncompressing the Kernel"

error.

```

----------

## eGore911

still got a problem:

i want to use fb-console. vesa mode works quite well, but has 60Hz, quite flickering. so i decided to use the radeon driver. it works quire well, but i cant fiegure out, how to change the "resolution". i only get the standard resolution (with ~100Hz). 

The bootoption "vga=ask -> scan" braught me a little further, but still no idea what i did wrong. No matter what resolution i choose, its always the same. The only difference is the refresh rate.

Any ideas?

----------

## fusibou

 *lucida wrote:*   

> Please check this thread:
> 
> http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?s=&threadid=33698618&perpage=20&pagenumber=3
> 
> There is a new Makefile for the 3.2.03 driver. Hope it works.

 

Thanks. The 3203 schneider driver is in rpm format and fails in rpm -i with a ton of basic dependencies I already have. If I emerge the source for ati-drivers-13 and use their Makefile (changing endi at end to endif) I get the message "nothing to Make" or something like that.

----------

## fusibou

2.6.0 test mm2

While the desktop experience is pretty good, my apache seems to be serving a lot slower. I run the Otto Jukebox using apache and mysql and running Otto through the web (cgi) now seems quite slow to load each page from my system (all local)

ie. doing functions within a page is fast enough, but switching to another page is slow.

----------

## kali

 *fusibou wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pardon if this is obvious. To determine linux device numbers, google. there's a list out there. I found a list below:
> 
> http://www.lanana.org/docs/device-list/devices.txt

 

or if u are using 2.6.0-test1 or mm1

take a look of new /sys  :Very Happy: 

for me:

#cat /sys/block/hda/hda7/dev

0303

----------

## Aonoa

 *eGore911 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I got USB-Mouse AND Touchpad working, without ANY aditional drivers!!!!
> 
> It depends on loading order of the modules, i think. i loaded ehci-hcd, then uhci-hcd, then usbmouse, the hid and finally mousedev. Works! 
> ...

 

I tried this and my USB mouse still won't power up at all..   :Sad: 

Oh well..

----------

## fusibou

Can't get my iPod to work. I have SCSI support in (and my flashcard readers work well) and my DVD works fine as a scsi device.

I have module sbp2 and I can modprobe it and mount my ipod as /dev/sdc2. But the following messages keep rolling over and over and the machine stutters. gtkpod fails to read the database.

ieee1394: unsolicited response packet received - np

ieee1394: contents: ffc0c160 ffc00000 00000000 dee10404

ieee1394: unsolicited response packet received - np

ieee1394: contents: ffc0c560 ffc00000 00000000 dee10404

ieee1394: unsolicited response packet received - np

ieee1394: contents: ffc0c960 ffc00000 00000000 dee10404

ieee1394: ConfigROM quadlet transaction error for node 00:1023

ieee1394: Node removed: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[000a2700020cf203]

I believe at least once the messages ended with some other message and stopped rolling but when I tried gtkpod, it hung and would not be killed.

----------

## aeliusx

When trying to emerge nvidia-kernel, my system reports this:

 * Linux kernel 2.4.20

when I'm obviously not running 2.4.20.. what gives?

----------

## Mooses

Look if your /usr/src/linux link links to the right directory

Good luck 

Mooses

----------

## Yarrick

kernel works much better without the scsi emulation. i have some problems with the tv card though. it fails to autodetect its tuner type and such thing, so i cant change channel and i get no sound. the tuner problem can be fixed by reinserting the module with an argument, but no sound.. all this worked perfect with v4l1, bttv and 2.4.20-gentoo

edit: it was the autodetection that failed. by checking what card it was in my 2.4 dmesg and forcing the same in 2.6, it worked. i still get some strange dmesg messages - but at least it works  :Smile: Last edited by Yarrick on Tue Jul 22, 2003 11:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Loke

 *eonic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I tried this and my USB mouse still won't power up at all..  
> 
> Oh well..

 

You need something like this config shown below. Works for me now...

```

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1600

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=1200

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=m

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=m

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_NS558 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_L4 is not set

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_EMU10K1=m

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_VORTEX is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_CS461x is not set

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH=y

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD is not set

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK=m

CONFIG_USB_WACOM=m

CONFIG_USB_KBTAB=m

CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE=m

CONFIG_USB_XPAD=m

```

----------

## Ant

For those confused about whether or not they still need all the nvidia overlays mentioned in the first few pages of this thread. You don't. Just ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge nvidia-kernel.

So, anyone had any luck with the hsflinmodem driver yet?? I currently need to reboot into 2.4.21 anytime I need to access the internet.

Haven't got to the USB mouse yet. ACPI finally works great on my Dell Inspiron 8200 with the A10 bios, and so does the built in touchpad. Sound is great, but then I've used ALSA for the last 2 years. In all, excluding the hsflinmodem which doesn't work with 2.6, the only non kernel changes I made was removing alsasound from the default runlevel (may put it back) and rebuilding nvida-kernel using ~x68.Last edited by Ant on Tue Jul 22, 2003 1:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Aonoa

Loke,

I tried your solution and it did not work for me, sadly.

Nothing I have tried has made it light up. Optical USB mouse from Logitech.

----------

## jcummins

Has anyone had any luck with xfree-drm and Linux 2.6?

----------

## nychef

eonic,

don't know if you tried this, but for me passing pci=noacpi fixed my usb mouse and printer.  With acpi niether work.

----------

## BumptiousBob

Anybody else having the kernel lock up immediately after issuing the "boot" command in grub?  It does not even go out of the grub graphics....

I am passing no options to the kernel except root, and yes, I have CONFIG_VT set to yes.  :Wink: 

I hope this is simple!    :Shocked: 

----------

## Squinky86

Anyone figure out a way to keep your volumes saved between reboots?  With alsa-driver, whenever the alsa module exited it would save the volumes.  Since it's compiled into the kernel, I don't see it really exiting...

As for mm2, I had to abandon that; after 2 hours, one by one my services went down and then nothing would close, starting with Apache and ending with xmms until I switched off the power.  This marks the first time Gentoo has ever crashed/frozen on me.  It is truly a sad and solemn day in the corner of my foxhole known as my room.  <sarcastic>

----------

## lucida

for alsa sound volume, you can use crontab to save it every 5 minute

just add this to /etc/crontab

*/5 * * * *     /usr/sbin/alsactl store

----------

## lucida

Can anyone help me out?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=54793&start=227

It's rather weird..

edit: problem solved. I mess up the xfree previously, so I did an emerge xfree and dri works.

Has nothing to do with the new kernel  :Smile: Last edited by lucida on Tue Jul 22, 2003 8:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Aonoa

 *nychef wrote:*   

> eonic,
> 
> don't know if you tried this, but for me passing pci=noacpi fixed my usb mouse and printer.  With acpi niether work.

 

Not tried it, but it didn't work. I've pretty much given up on my USB mouse with 2.6.0-test1 because it has not responded even once, so I think there is some lacking support in a driver. Can't be sure.

----------

## Yarrick

 *lucida wrote:*   

> for alsa sound volume, you can use crontab to save it every 5 minute
> 
> just add this to /etc/crontab
> 
> */5 * * * *     /usr/sbin/alsactl store

 

running command 'alsactl restore' may be needed also to get the saved valumes back. alsactl is in the alsa-utils ebuild.

----------

## yardbird

 *Squinky86 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> As for mm2, I had to abandon that; after 2 hours, one by one my services went down and then nothing would close, starting with Apache and ending with xmms until I switched off the power.  This marks the first time Gentoo has ever crashed/frozen on me.  It is truly a sad and solemn day in the corner of my foxhole known as my room.  <sarcastic>

 

Something similar happened to me. It was kinda freeze: I could move the mouse in X and switch back and forth to console,  but I could not start any process. I could not login, su, nothing.. Every process I launched simply hung there. This happened twice, but it seems unrelated to uptime, since the first time happened after 1 day, the second after half an hour. I'm going to try vanilla 2.6 or -ac, to see if it is a mm problem. Maybe the new scheduler?

----------

## Exner

 *yardbird wrote:*   

>  *Squinky86 wrote:*   
> 
> As for mm2, I had to abandon that; after 2 hours, one by one my services went down and then nothing would close, starting with Apache and ending with xmms until I switched off the power.  This marks the first time Gentoo has ever crashed/frozen on me.  It is truly a sad and solemn day in the corner of my foxhole known as my room.  <sarcastic> 
> 
> Something similar happened to me. It was kinda freeze: I could move the mouse in X and switch back and forth to console,  but I could not start any process. I could not login, su, nothing.. Every process I launched simply hung there. This happened twice, but it seems unrelated to uptime, since the first time happened after 1 day, the second after half an hour. I'm going to try vanilla 2.6 or -ac, to see if it is a mm problem. Maybe the new scheduler?

 

Its not the scheduler, as I had the same problem with a -mm2 kernel with highpmd and all of Con's o*int patches removed. Its not compile flags either - thats is I tried 2 sets and same behavior.

----------

## BumptiousBob

Did anyone figure out the fix for the DMA problem that some were having?  Specifically, the hdparm OPERATION NOT PERMITTED errors...  I can't enable DMA via hdparm OR via the kernel options, neither works (even though I enabled support for my exact chipset).

Tough to know if I am doing something wrong or if it could possibly be a bug  :Wink: 

----------

## Exner

 *BumptiousBob wrote:*   

> Did anyone figure out the fix for the DMA problem that some were having?  Specifically, the hdparm OPERATION NOT PERMITTED errors...  I can't enable DMA via hdparm OR via the kernel options, neither works (even though I enabled support for my exact chipset).
> 
> Tough to know if I am doing something wrong or if it could possibly be a bug 

 

Make sure your kernel compile includes support for your IDE controllers. Note, for Nforce chipsets, include support for AMD controllers. If in doubt, include support for all controllers - it will use whatever it needs.

I found that my new motherboard's bios near-optimally sets the IDE DMA settings already.

----------

## BumptiousBob

Yes, I enabled support for the exact controller I was using.  I decided to give mm2 a try and DMA worked like a charm.  I hope mm2 doesn't have any other issues on my system  :Smile: 

----------

## usingloser

has anyone had any luck getting the Broadcom driver working in mm2?  It worked fine in the 2.4 kernels, sort of disappointing.

----------

## drizzt

Hi there,

I'm also testing 2.6.0-test1-mm2 kernel. Here are my "results":

1. Great Kernel - System is running more "fluent" means it feels faster and more responsive...

2. Some glitches I did and I share here for others not doing them:

    a) don't forget to set the VT-things - build .config from scratch

    b) for framebuffer don't forget to compile VESA AND Framebuffer support INTO the kernel (I wondered about the black screen also the system was booting fine !)

    c) use the device number instead of /dev/hdx on the kernel commandline - took me three frustrating days to find out

    d) setup volumes with alsamixer , then save them with alsactl store x (where x is the number of your soundcard [mostly 0]), put the command alsactl restore x in /etc/conf.d/local.start for restoring at boot time.

    e) use hdx=ide-scsi hdy=ide-cd if you need to use different drivers for ATAPI-CDRW /CDROMS. And don't forget to add ide-scsi to modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

    f) Don't forget to emerge modutils-init-tools.

    g) don't forget that names have changed if you can't find a specific module (e.g. usb-ohci has changed)

Now some questions - maybe somebody can help me.

1. My systems seems to lock up (kernel panic - interrupt handler not syncing) if I compile under X. Even once X was started and exited a compile in the console kills kernel - any ideas why ?

2. xosview doesn't work anymore - any ideas why ?

Thanks for reading this post and also thanks for any helpful suggestions to my little problems.......

P.S. Probably somebody should collect all hints and make a How-to-migrate to kernel-2.6 post....

Drizzt

----------

## eGore911

 *eonic wrote:*   

> ...Optical USB mouse from Logitech.

 

I hav an optical usb mouse from logitech, too. If you like i could post my kernel-config (which should be quite similar to the other one posted above)

----------

## dazk

Wow, what a thread .-)

I have a problem applying ck's patches though. I have a clean vanilla 2.6.0-test1 and tried to apply 06 then 06.1 and then 07 but every single patch fails some hunks. I also tried the cumulative patch given some pages back but also no success. Any ideas?

----------

## dazk

ok, fixed. Misread the readme. Didn't think I needed all patches.

----------

## Aonoa

eGore911:

Alright, that would be great. Thanks.   :Smile: 

Also what chipset do you have ?

Mine's a VIA Apollo Pro 133A. I used to use the UHCI module in 2.4.

I can't figure out what's wrong or missing.

I'm trying vanilla kernel 2.6.0-test1

----------

## ethzero

 *eonic wrote:*   

> Nothing I have tried has made it light up. Optical USB mouse from Logitech.

 

I have a Logitech optical USB mouse, as well as a USB keyboard, and both have worked without trouble.  I have input device support, mouse interface, UHCI HCD, USB HID and HID input layer support built-in, and that's all that's needed for me.

----------

## dazk

Hmm, 

the new kernel really seems nice, one thing is bugging me though. When I have heavy disk opration (copying 4 gig of data int a loop mounted udf image from one physical disk to another) X is really slow. X reacts then freezes for a few seconds than something happens again then another freeze and so on. I installed the ck patches but that didn't change a thing.

Playing mp3s works ok despite any load I produce (IO and processor). That is with ck patches and also without. 

Any ideas?

----------

## rojaro

hard crash while initializing i2o with a promise supertrak sx6000 raid controller ...

----------

## mark

I am currently using 2.6-test1-mm1 with no usb mouse probs.  The last time I did have probs it was with 2.4, I needed to enable hot plug support in the kernel.  Just a thought.

Mark

----------

## usingloser

ati-drivers, is there hope in sight

----------

## The Dealy Lama

Oh boy.... Ext3 seems pretty b0rked in mm2 - I'm unable to issue any commands following login. Anybody else have similar problems?

----------

## handsomepete

Suggestion: When the next 2.6.0-x kernel comes out, maybe we should set up two sticky threads - one for discussion one for support.  I don't know whether or not it would keep things more sane, but it couldn't hurt.   Just something to think about...

----------

## Wedge_

usingloser: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=426986

----------

## den_RDC

Does 2.6.0-test1-mm2 already include evms2.1.0 patches? I tried to aply them, but they didn't all work. (i was in a hurry, so i didn't try a clean mm2 kernel)

----------

## Ant

Something to add to the general mix in this thread.

Try

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=68647

for tips on which modules to add to modules.autoload (or modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6) to get alsa going and

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=50109

for a nice little alsa script to mute/unmute your sound card (instead of using local.start and local.stop).

I can't vouch for the script as I wrote my own based on alsasound, but thats where I got the idea from.

I've unmerge'd (what an ugly word) alsa-driver and removed /etc/init.d/alsasound. With the above additions, there have been no side effects yet.

I also had a wheel mouse problem with my usb mouse but changed XF86Config-4 to use /dev/input/mouse0 (touchpad) and /dev/input/mouse1 (usb mouse) instead of /dev/usbmouse and /dev/mouse which had there links swapped for some reason. Maybe a module loading order reversal. Both mice work like a charm now.

Got the "Kernel Panic: VFS: ..." root problem on a work machine, guess that'll happen when you compile hdd support as a module.   :Embarassed:   Just incase some makes the same mistake and is confused with all the -mm patch errors that are similar. Oh.. and don't try making your keyboard support a module before fixing modules.autoload.. tends to make things difficult.

P.S: Damn the jump from 2.4.21 to 2.6.0 is great. Feel like I have a whole new machine.   :Very Happy:   Now what else can I tweak.   :Very Happy:  Time to trim that ugly modules.conf.d/alsa file.

----------

## eGore911

 *eonic wrote:*   

> eGore911:
> 
> Alright, that would be great. Thanks.  
> 
> Also what chipset do you have ?
> ...

 

i'm using vanilla 2.6.0-test1 (src in /urs/src/linux-beta) on a SiS chipset (no idea which one it is)

.config (as shown by "make menuconfig")

```

Input device support  ---> 

<*> Input devices (needed for keyboard, mouse, ...)   

<M> Mouse interface

[*]   Provide legacy /dev/psaux device

(1024) Horizontal screen resolution

(768) Vertical screen resolution

< > Joystick interface 

< > Touchscreen interface

<*> Event interface                     

[*] Mice

<*> PS/2 mouse

USB support  --->

<M> Support for USB

[*] USB device filesystem

[*] Enforce USB bandwidth allocation (EXPERIMENTAL)

<M> EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support

< > OHCI HCD support

<M> UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support

<M> USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support

[*] HID input layer support

[ ] Force feedback support (EXPERIMENTAL)

[*] /dev/hiddev raw HID device support

USB HID Boot Protocol drivers  --->

 <M> USB HIDBP Mouse (simple Boot) support        

```

.config (as shown by nano)

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

#

# ACPI Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

# CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC is not set

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# Mice

#

# CONFIG_BUSMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=m

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH=y

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

CONFIG_USB_MOUSE=m

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

```

modules.autoload

```

...

ehci-hcd

uhci-hcd

hid

mousedev

...

```

XF86Config

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier         "LogitechMouse"

    Driver         "mouse"

#    Option "ButtonNumber"   "2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

#    Option "InputFashion"   "Mouse"

#    Option "Name"      "AutoDetect"   

    Option "Protocol"      "ImPS/2"

#    Option "Vendor"      "AutoDetect"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"   "No"

    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice" 

    Identifier         "Touchpad"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

#    Option "InputFashion"   "Mouse"

#    Option "Name"      "AutoDetect"

    Option "Protocol"         "PS/2"

#    Option "Vendor"      "PS/2-Mouse"

EndSection

#

    InputDevice "Touchpad" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "LogitechMouse" "SendCoreEvents"

```

Sorry for the long post :/

----------

## dsd

 *fusibou wrote:*   

> Module names have changed
> 
> usb-ohci ---> now = ohci-hcd    [NOTE for those who couldnt get USB mouse to work...!]
> 
> emu10k1 --> now = snd-emu10k1
> ...

 

i noticed another:

usb printing support (previously module 'printer') has been renamed to 'usblp'

----------

## Aonoa

Thank you for the help; eGore911 but my mouse still won't respond.

Guess it has to be a bug in 2.6 or something.

----------

## eta

 *den_RDC wrote:*   

> Does 2.6.0-test1-mm2 already include evms2.1.0 patches? I tried to aply them, but they didn't all work. (i was in a hurry, so i didn't try a clean mm2 kernel)

  I don't know about mm2 but mm1 didn't come with evms patches. I used the patch that comes with the latest emvs2.1 release (if I wasn't mistaken, it was made for the 2.5.73 kernel). Some of the hunks in the multipath.c patch might get rejected, but you can always edit it by hand as I did. If you want, I could post the diff b/n my patched and the 2.6.0-test1-mm1's multipath.c file later on tonight.

----------

## Ant

For those that were interested in my alsavolume script after my alsa post above, I have posted my version as an extesion to the alsa tips and tricks post.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=428100#428100

Comments, questions and complaints welcome, but probably best to keep them in this thread.

Enjoy,

Ant.

----------

## tolle

Is it just for me that gstreamer skips some when playing audio with the 2.6.0-test1 kernel(s)? XMMS and Quark works flawless..

----------

## Halanegri

I'm using mm2 and its working great(really responsive). I needed to do the followoing to get it working though:

1. Create the /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 file and symlink /etc/modules.autoload to it.

2. Emerge module-init-tools

3. Use root=0303 instead of root=/dev/hda3 in /boot/grub/grub.conf. (I'm using ReiserFS)

4. Create a /sys directory.

5. Include Unix98 PTY Support and Devpts support in the kernel(didn't need to add any line to my /etc/fstab though).

6. Emerge alsa-utils and to amixer/alsamixer to unmute channels and change the volume(and use the script someone posted so that the volume doesn't change back)

7. Do "emerge --inject alsa-driver" because some packages(like alsa-xmms) think they need it and will try to emerge it.

However, there are a few things I still need help with:

1. The rivafb driver for the framebuffer console doesn't compile(it didn't compile on 2.5.75 either), neither with gcc-3.2.3 or gcc-3.3.

2. If I use framebuffer, icelandic(consolefont: cp850-8x16) fonts only show up correctly on the first tty, others are just using the default consolefont I guess.

3. Bootsplash doesn't work(no background image).

4. There's no supermount anymore. What can I do? Use a patch? Or it possible to use the automounter in the same fasion as supermount?

----------

## jl7c2

Anyone having problems playing DVD's?  Xine just will not play them now that I have 2.6.0-test1-mm2.  It says:

```
The souce can't be read.  Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data (e.g: not disc in drive).  (Error reading NAV packet.)
```

I think it is because I have UDF compiled into the kernel which I haven't done before.

----------

## fusibou

 *jl7c2 wrote:*   

> Anyone having problems playing DVD's?  Xine just will not play them now that I have 2.6.0-test1-mm2.  It says:
> 
> ```
> The souce can't be read.  Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data (e.g: not disc in drive).  (Error reading NAV packet.)
> ```
> ...

 

Make sure you have the /dev/dvd file pointing to the correct device (ie. sr0 for scsi emulation OR if you are going atapi only, hdc or whatever device it is)

----------

## jl7c2

Everything is pointing to the correct device.

----------

## kikawala

Does the rivafb driver still cause console corruption when you exit out of X while using the nvidia drivers?  This was a problem with the 2.4 kernels and ppl had to use vesafb instead (60Hz refresh rate).

----------

## watersb

 *eonic wrote:*   

> Thank you for the help; eGore911 but my mouse still won't respond.
> 
> Guess it has to be a bug in 2.6 or something.

 

I gave up on the new mouse drivers after 2.5.73... I simply DELETE the entire drivers/input/mouse directory, and drop in the same dir from 2.5.73. This gets me up and running, no problem.

I have a Dell Inspiron 8000 with a Synaptics touchpad; the new /dev/event interface with the userspace Synaptics driver would sort-of-work, and then hard-lock-up my system after a few minutes in X windows.

EDIT:

This is Kernel Bug 904

I am running vanilla 2.6.0-test1 with the drivers/input/mouse directory from 2.5.73, and this system has been up in X Windows all week without any mouse trouble. No trouble at all from the kernel, actually.

Hope this helps...

----------

## watersb

Post kernel bugs to Bugzilla!

http://bugzilla.kernel.org

The more bug reports they get about these driver issues, the better. Linus says that his major concern at the moment is driver problems.

Who knows, you might even find more info about a problem that you are having. (Well.. it could happen...  :Confused:  )

Let them hear you!

----------

## asimon

 *eta wrote:*   

> Some of the hunks in the multipath.c patch might get rejected, but you can always edit it by hand as I did. If you want, I could post the diff b/n my patched and the 2.6.0-test1-mm1's multipath.c file later on tonight.

 

And if you don't need the multipath stuff like me, just ignore the failed hunks. It works fine ... well, at least as long as you don't use multipath.

----------

## Yarrick

I have this error message twice in my dmesg:

```
Debug: sleeping function called from illegal context at mm/slab.c:1811

Call Trace:

 [<c011a05f>] __might_sleep+0x5f/0x70

 [<c013ab35>] kmem_cache_alloc+0x65/0x70

 [<c0148bd7>] get_vm_area+0x27/0x110

 [<c0117a83>] __ioremap+0xb3/0x100

 [<c0117af9>] ioremap_nocache+0x29/0xc0

 [<ccc2f004>] os_map_kernel_space+0x68/0x6c [nvidia]

 [<ccc40e17>] __nvsym00517+0x1f/0x2c [nvidia]

 [<ccc42cee>] __nvsym00711+0x6e/0xdc [nvidia]

 [<ccc42d7a>] __nvsym00718+0x1e/0x184 [nvidia]

 [<ccc43da8>] rm_init_adapter+0xc/0x10 [nvidia]

 [<ccc2be6a>] nv_kern_open+0x170/0x28b [nvidia]

 [<c0157704>] chrdev_open+0xf4/0x220

 [<c01b6d8b>] devfs_open+0xeb/0x110

 [<c014d73b>] dentry_open+0x14b/0x220

 [<c014d5e6>] filp_open+0x66/0x70

 [<c014da83>] sys_open+0x53/0x90

 [<c010930b>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

```

i am not sure when it happened though.

bug 934 is also about slab.c, but it looks worse.

----------

## tturktime

 *Halanegri wrote:*   

> 4. There's no supermount anymore. What can I do? Use a patch? Or it possible to use the automounter in the same fasion as supermount?

 

Supermount patch for 2.5.75 works in the vanilla sources and the mm1, and you will need to add two lines manually in the mm2 sources (because of some changes made in the cdrom.c file). There's a post in this same thread explaining it some days ago. I've been using supermount a few days and works correctly, and in my opinion, better than automount.

How do you change the fonts in the framebuffer (VESA, because riva won't compile here either) mode? (seems that I'm as n00b as usual  :Smile: 

----------

## dazk

Anyone using JFS with mm2? I loaded a working vanilla config for the mm2 kernel, had to disable rivafb as stated some posts above but my root fs cannot be mounted at boot. I get the dreaded VFS unable to mount root error. I tried specifying root=0302 for /dev/hda2 as parameter but that was to no avail. 

Any ideas?

----------

## yardbird

Did anyone try the new O8 and O8.1 patches from Con Kolivas?

http://members.optusnet.com.au/ckolivas/kernel/2.5

I tried them and this is the first time, with 2.6, that xmms does not skip when dragging windows in X   :Very Happy: 

----------

## idl

 *yardbird wrote:*   

> Did anyone try the new O8 and O8.1 patches from Con Kolivas?
> 
> http://members.optusnet.com.au/ckolivas/kernel/2.5
> 
> I tried them and this is the first time, with 2.6, that xmms does not skip when dragging windows in X  

 

I have them applied to mm1, no skips yet  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fusibou

 *yardbird wrote:*   

> Did anyone try the new O8 and O8.1 patches from Con Kolivas?
> 
> http://members.optusnet.com.au/ckolivas/kernel/2.5
> 
> I tried them and this is the first time, with 2.6, that xmms does not skip when dragging windows in X  

 

I installed them but I'm having a lot of chugging/freezing problems when running a game in wine.

Apparently there are supposed to be /proc/sys/sched tunables but the sched directory doesn't exist for me. Do I need to do something to make them appear?

uname -a says 2.6.0-test1-mm2 (I also applied 8 and 8.1 ck)

----------

## Halanegri

 *tturktime wrote:*   

> How do you change the fonts in the framebuffer (VESA, because riva won't compile here either) mode? (seems that I'm as n00b as usual 

 

Framebuffer or not, you can change the consolefont in /etc/rc/.conf

----------

## idl

 *fusibou wrote:*   

>  *yardbird wrote:*   Did anyone try the new O8 and O8.1 patches from Con Kolivas?
> 
> http://members.optusnet.com.au/ckolivas/kernel/2.5
> 
> I tried them and this is the first time, with 2.6, that xmms does not skip when dragging windows in X   
> ...

 

2.4-ck has this patch and I found these patches for 2.5. They don't apply on 2.6 though   :Sad: 

----------

## watashiwaotaku7

im having problems with alsa, im using a soundblaster extigy and can get no sound i have usb-alsa activated in the kernel and i injected the alsa driver emerged alsa-utils and emerged alsa-xmms but still cant get sound out of xmms i dont have any other players but i assume it goes for all of them the following was in dmesg

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 0.9.4 (Mon Jun 09 12:01:18 2003

 UTC).

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- snd-card-0. error = -16

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver snd-usb-audio

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 16384)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

BIOS EDD facility v0.09 2003-Jan-22, 3 devices found

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 148k freed

hub 1-0:0: debounce: port 1: delay 100ms stable 4 status 0x101

hub 1-0:0: new USB device on port 1, assigned address 2

Adding 979924k swap on /dev/hda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1

anyone know what might be wrong? im pretty sure the extigy is supported as it was talked about all over the changelogs starting early in development....

----------

## wilburpan

 *watashiwaotaku7 wrote:*   

> im having problems with alsa....

 

I'm running the base 2.6.0-test1 kernel -- no patches.  I've got alsa running. This was discussed back on the 7th and 8th pages of this thread.  Have a look there and see if that helps.

----------

## Lovechild

For those interested in understanding the interactive scheduling framework in 2.5/2.6 - the proceedings for the OLS2003 are up for downloading and Robert Love (of preemptive kernel fame) has an interesting 14 page walkthrough of how this stuff actually works.

Once the audio recordings of the sessions are up I'll inform you all.

http://archive.linuxsymposium.org/ols2003/Proceedings/All-Reprints/Reprint-Love-OLS2003.pdf

----------

## boroshan

Anyone got 2.6.0-test1 working with the Alcatel Speedtouch 330 yet?

I can't find the n_hdlc module in the new config - there are a few hdlc opts, but ppp seems to want to load n_hdlc specifically. I get a Badness in local_bh_enable error on boot up after the module fails to load.

probably its something silly that I'm missing, but I'm not seeing it.

Any ideas, anyone?

----------

## Halanegri

tturktime: Can you describe how I patch the kernel sources(2.6.0-test1)? I have never patched the kernel myself before. I have already added the 2 lines in cdrom.c and downloaded the supermount-2.0.1-2.5.75.patch, I just donðt know what to do with it   :Confused: 

----------

## Anior

Does anybody know how to get raid support for the promise20265 chipset under 2.6?

I have compiled in support for the 20265 chipset itself under IDE and added raid 0 support under lvm but I'm getting drowned in hde: lost interrupts when I start to boot the kernel so I suppose that I have missed something.

----------

## Lovechild

 *Anior wrote:*   

> Does anybody know how to get raid support for the promise20265 chipset under 2.6?
> 
> I have compiled in support for the 20265 chipset itself under IDE and added raid 0 support under lvm but I'm getting drowned in hde: lost interrupts when I start to boot the kernel so I suppose that I have missed something.

 

STOP using that crappy onboard RAID stuff - use the controller as an ATA133 controller instead the hardware is identical and do a software in kernel RAID0 instead - it's MUCH faster... that cheap "hardware" RAID (which is really a very crappy software RAID sold as hardware because Windows users are DUMB enough to pay for it) just is horrible.

----------

## Anior

*cackle*

Thanks for the help :P

Oh well, I got all weekend to reinstall my system and I saw a software raid0 faq here somewhere so even I should be able to do it.

----------

## sepp

anyone using a radeon graphics card? I have big problems here. on 2.4.x kernel I got with glxgears about 2050FPS, now with 2.6.0-test1 I have only about 1000FPS. anyone else having this?

----------

## Exner

 *Lovechild wrote:*   

> STOP using that crappy onboard RAID stuff - use the controller as an ATA133 controller instead the hardware is identical and do a software in kernel RAID0 instead - it's MUCH faster... that cheap "hardware" RAID (which is really a very crappy software RAID sold as hardware because Windows users are DUMB enough to pay for it) just is horrible.

 

Heh. Under Linux the 20265 driver sets up the partitions and hands off the work to the software raid driver anyway...

But when Mandrake install cd misread my partition table and killed it while I was trying to install, I repartitioned for normal Linux software raid anyway. I'm keeping all my hard disks now with full standard partition tables.

----------

## fusibou

 *Halanegri wrote:*   

> tturktime: Can you describe how I patch the kernel sources(2.6.0-test1)? I have never patched the kernel myself before. I have already added the 2 lines in cdrom.c and downloaded the supermount-2.0.1-2.5.75.patch, I just donðt know what to do with it  

 

read the file README in your /usr/src/linux directory (which should be symbolically linked to your 2.6.0 kernel code.

quoting:

   You can also upgrade between 2.5.xx releases by patching.  Patches are

   distributed in the traditional gzip and the new bzip2 format.  To

   install by patching, get all the newer patch files, enter the

   top level directory of the kernel source (linux-2.5.xx) and execute:

                gzip -cd ../patch-2.5.xx.gz | patch -p1

   or

                bzip2 -dc ../patch-2.5.xx.bz2 | patch -p1

my note:

where the patch is a text file, you can "cat <patchname> | patch -p1"

----------

## dsd

 *ethzero wrote:*   

> I'm having the same DMA problem as you.  I never had automatic DMA working with 2.4 (even with CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y in my kernel config), and hdparm -d1 fails with 2.6.  
> 
> Please post your solution if you get it working.

 

upgrade to -mm2

DMA now activates on my disk. I havent checked if its automatic yet, but I have the hdparm script in my default runlevel, and when i get to a prompt, DMA is on  :Smile: 

----------

## tturktime

 *Halanegri wrote:*   

> tturktime: Can you describe how I patch the kernel sources(2.6.0-test1)? I have never patched the kernel myself before. I have already added the 2 lines in cdrom.c and downloaded the supermount-2.0.1-2.5.75.patch, I just donðt know what to do with it  

 

What's wrong with that? This patchy stuff is quite interesting, and I'm learning as I go. By the way, this are two differnet posts mixed a little bit. Still being a first timer in gentoo and kernel patching/testing/complining. Thanks for reading my posts, tho!

P.S: Yes, maybe my english sucks a little bit too. (another interesting stuff that I'm learning as I go)

----------

## tturktime

 *Halanegri wrote:*   

> tturktime: Can you describe how I patch the kernel sources(2.6.0-test1)? I have never patched the kernel myself before. I have already added the 2 lines in cdrom.c and downloaded the supermount-2.0.1-2.5.75.patch, I just donðt know what to do with it  

 

oopsie, maybe I've read the quote entirely as a quote, whilst it's not. You do have to patch the supermount-2.0.1-2.5.7.5.path in your sources dir and do a "patch -p1 <  supermount-2.0.1-2.5.75.patch" and if you are using the mm2 patches, add two lines in the  drivers/cdrom/cdrom.c file:

 #include <linux/init.h>

#include <linux/fcntl.h>

#include <linux/blkdev.h>

+ #include <linux/version.h>

+ #include <linux/supermount_media.h>

#include <linux/times.h>

#include <asm/uaccess.h>

The two ones with the plus sign between the rest. (it worked for me)

Again, sorry because I'm still misunderstanding a lot of useful posts.

----------

## Halanegri

thx fusibou

----------

## fusibou

Update. Undering the name "gaxt", I and a bunch of other guys had fun doing some firewire testing for Ben Collins today and firewire has been fixed. The patch has been submitted by Ben.

----------

## usingloser

anyone having problems with cd burning use scsi emulation (no 1337 atapi burning) hardlocking the kernel.

----------

## ethzero

 *dsd wrote:*   

> upgrade to -mm2
> 
> DMA now activates on my disk. I havent checked if its automatic yet, but I have the hdparm script in my default runlevel, and when i get to a prompt, DMA is on 

 

Thanks.  I discovered this about the same time someone else pointed that out in this thread.  I even managed to get automatic DMA working with -mm2  :Smile: 

However, I'm still having some performance problems compared to 2.4.  Applications take a lot longer to launch, and emerge sync is really, really slow.  My disk benchmarks with hdparm are the same as 2.4, so it's not IDE related.  Applications now use full CPU when launching in addition to taking longer.  My conclusion is that ext3 is seriously borked in -mm2 (and maybe -test1).  (I already applied that ext3 patch posted earlier.)  Oh well, I can wait.

----------

## rpodgorny

 *Lovechild wrote:*   

> For those interested in understanding the interactive scheduling framework in 2.5/2.6 - the proceedings for the OLS2003 are up for downloading and Robert Love (of preemptive kernel fame) has an interesting 14 page walkthrough of how this stuff actually works.
> 
> Once the audio recordings of the sessions are up I'll inform you all.
> 
> http://archive.linuxsymposium.org/ols2003/Proceedings/All-Reprints/Reprint-Love-OLS2003.pdf

 

Thanks for the link, man... Now, I'm another step closer to understanding all this "kernel magic"... :-)

----------

## TinheadNed

Is anybody using a USB bluetooth dongle under 2.6?  I get very intermittent usage out of it, and find that I can't search for connections any more.  Connecting to a known MAC address is still possible (although annoying).

Mind you I still need to make some kind of init script for bluetooth anyway, but I'm too lazy.

On the subject of schedulers I'm running a 2.6.0-test1-mm2 kernel with only the patches for fixing the root=/dev/hd?? and software suspend problems.  I'm emerging mozilla, with no paralellising and X redrawing sucks like you wouldn't believe.  It even stopped in the middle of one redraw after cycling to the console and xchat got disconnected as it stopped responding.

However X no longer crashes using the synaptics touchpad so WOOHOO, gentoo is usable - I can cancel the redhat iso downloads

Is it me or does lm_sensors not work with devel kernels?  Half the modules seem to be in the kernel already but not the one for my laptop busLast edited by TinheadNed on Sun Jul 27, 2003 12:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## patsonrt1

I am having a bugger of a time trying to find the correct device number to use in Grub as root=/dev/hde3 does not work (my root is reiserfs). I have read this  *Quote:*   

> http://www.lanana.org/docs/device-list/devices.txt

 

but damned if I can grasp it   :Embarassed:   I would love it if someone gently nudged me in the right direction  :Wink: 

----------

## Safrax

 *patsonrt1 wrote:*   

> I am having a bugger of a time trying to find the correct device number to use in Grub as root=/dev/hde3 does not work (my root is reiserfs). I have read this  *Quote:*   http://www.lanana.org/docs/device-list/devices.txt 
> 
> but damned if I can grasp it    I would love it if someone gently nudged me in the right direction 

 

Look in /dev

There should be an ide directory.

In it you should have something like this:

```
solinari ide # dir

cd  hd  host0

solinari ide #

```

Host0 means the first ide controller in your system.  I'm not sure what would happen if you had a second controller.  It might be called host1.  Anyways, if your harddrive is on the primary master and the / partition is in the 3rd partition on the primary master hd.  Then you would go to /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part3 to get the same thing as /dev/hda3.

bus0 means the primary ide channel, target0 means the first device on the primary ide channel or primary master, lun0 means nothing to me so just ignore it, and the partX stuff just means partitions.  The disc thing means the entire disk just like /dev/hda for example.

HTH

----------

## patsonrt1

Thanks Safrax

 I didn't realize you can enter actual path like that, I thought it had to be a number. 

```
root=/dev/ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part3
```

Appreciate the info  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Negated Void

Alright.. I have 2.6.0-mm1 or whatever, and it works great. I've also got mm2, just installed, and it dosn't boot.

[code]VFS: cannot open root device "hdb1" or unknown-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)

It's in the same folder as mm1, (diffrent file names) and the boot entry in grub is identicle, i just change 'bzImage' to 'devImage'

Any clue what i forgot?

-Matt

----------

## Safrax

 *Negated Void wrote:*   

> Alright.. I have 2.6.0-mm1 or whatever, and it works great. I've also got mm2, just installed, and it dosn't boot.
> 
> [code]VFS: cannot open root device "hdb1" or unknown-block(0,0)
> 
> Please append a correct "root=" boot option
> ...

 

See patsonrt1's post at the top of the page and read down.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Negated Void

Wow.. That's great, thanks. Most newbie-ish post in a long time  :Wink: 

it works with root=/dev/ide/hos0/bus0/target1/lun0/part1.

Though i think this kernel may be unstable..

Synopsis:

Boot one: Late in init scripts, huge long errors flew over the screen. Login prompt appears, typed "root"... nothing happened. tryed another console.. same thing. Reboot

Boot two: No trace of such error, made it into console, emerged nvidia-kernel, opengl-update nvidia, kdm.. Nvidia splash appears.. and stays.. and stays... Try switching with ctrl alt f2.. nothing happens.. reboot

Boot three: Similar error as boot one, XFS was mentioned in both (i don't *use* XFS!)

Boot four: Got into KDE, Posting this..

Anyone else got this? I *could* write down a good amount of the trace thats showing if it happens again..

-Matt

----------

## digicosm

For the record, I'm really happy with 2.6.0 so far.  I've been running it straight for 6 days now with no oddities at all.  In fact, it runs my radeon card correctly with DRI, yay!    :Very Happy: 

----------

## jubalj

There seems to be a patch out there to fix the inability to mount root at boot problem.

see kernel archieve post 

http://lkml.org/archive/2003/7/23/163/index.html

any idea with this will be incorporated into the ebuild? 

On my computer I cant work out what /dev/hdd8 would work out too, and am not confident using the patch (it seems that one would have to modify it before using it cause it contains reference to /home/author etc..).

it just seems easier to wait for the next update which should have fixed this problem. Unless someone can post the modified patch with some instructions?

later

Jubal

PS: here is the gentoo bugzilla entry for it https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=19105 [edit]

----------

## watersb

 *Negated Void wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Boot three: Similar error as boot one, XFS was mentioned in both (i don't *use* XFS!)
> 
> Boot four: Got into KDE, Posting this..
> ...

 

Sounds like your system is a bit confused about root fs type?

Try adding this boot parameter in grub.conf:

```

...

kernel /boot/bzImage-2.6.0-test1-mm2 rootfstype=resiserfs ...

```

Probably this isn't it... intermittent problems are tough...

----------

## Steffen

Is there a patch for the bootsplash packet against linux 2.6?

----------

## Merlin-TC

Thanks to this post I can now boot with the test1-mm2 kernel  :Smile: 

Unfortunatly I cannot get XFree to run.

I have an ATI card and the latest ebuild says that the 2.6 kernel is supported.

I can succesfully emerge the latest "ati-drivers" and am also able to modprobe agp-via and fglrx succesfully.

But when I try to start the XServer I get the following error messages.

I would be really glad if someone could point out where my problem is.

```

xterm: Error 32, errno 2: No such file or directory

Reason: get_pty: not enough ptys

login: Error 32, errno 2: No such file or directory

Reason: get_pty: not enough ptys

xterm: Error 32, errno 2: No such file or directory

Reason: get_pty: not enough ptys

```

any help is appreciated,

thans

----------

## Lovechild

Running 2.6.0-test1-mm2 with O9int and supermount-ng - I didn't need any patches to boot on my EVMS MD setup.

I tried compiling a -wli-1A kernel for testing but that failed on the ReiserFS tail conversion code, I'll have to look at that later.

----------

## watersb

 *Merlin-TC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> xterm: Error 32, errno 2: No such file or directory
> ...

 

You enabled PTY filesystem, right? It's the option right after the DEVFS... with 2.4.x kernels, devfs was sufficient, but with 2.5.x+, you need both.

----------

## hal-9000

hi,

every time I try to run 2.6.0test1, the first couple of minutes all went 

well, but then without an error or so, my machine reboots suddenly!

I have an athlonxp 2000+ with kt333!

were can I find infos whats going on in that moment!

thanks in advance - thorsten

----------

## dreamer3

Is there a webpage where I can find and download all the mm1, mm2, O6, O7, O7.1, etc patches everyone is talking about?  I googled for a while, but it was of no use...

----------

## Wedge_

 *Quote:*   

> Is there a webpage where I can find and download all the mm1, mm2, O6, O7, O7.1, etc patches everyone is talking about? I googled for a while, but it was of no use...

 

The mm stuff is in portage, just do "emerge mm-sources" to get the latest one. For the Ox patches, look here: http://members.optusnet.com.au/ckolivas/kernel/2.5/

I've been using both -mm kernels for the last few days, and -mm2 seems to have some weird problem with cvs. I use it locally with some little projects I'm doing, and for no apparent reason, a simple cvs diff or cvs update command occasionally causes a rather nasty looking kernel error. I'll get a listing the next time it happens, but has anyone else had this problem?

----------

## dreamer3

I seem to be reading that quite a few people are claiming weird issues with mm2... should I try the (seemingly) tried and true mm1-O7 combo to test 2.6?

----------

## dreamer3

Ok, I currently have a patched 2.6-mm1-O7 kernel that I'm running menuconfig on, but there appears to no longer be any options for LVM... just "Device Mapper"... my root partition is standard but all my other particions (/var, /tmp, /usr, etc) are on LVM.  Do I need to do anything special to make them work on reboot?

----------

## hal-9000

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hi,
> 
> every time I try to run 2.6.0test1, the first couple of minutes all went
> ...

 

same problem with 2.6.0-test2!

- thorsten

----------

## fusibou

Update:

I'm running localhost 2.6.0-test1-mm2 +O8 patch +O9 patch + a firewire patch and have had no problems whatsoever with the system.

Athlon 1.33GhZ, K7S5A (SiS), 256MB DDR

For those with spontaneous rebooting problems, I suppose you might try switching off ACPI and see if it does anything.

----------

## hal-9000

I hav not activated ACPI! neither APM nor ACPI! 

- thorsten

----------

## Lovechild

2.6.0-tes1-mm2 + O10int is very smooth for me - it mixes Con's traditional OXint work with some of Ingos fixes.

Although word has it that a more extensive fix is needed for the audioskipping since backported O(1) schedulers doesn't suffer from this the skipping much be caused by something else than the scheduler but of course we can jerryrig  it for the time being.

----------

## b0fh

I'm using net-snmp to read out memory-usage data. Since I use 2.6.0 I get the following in my net-snmpd.log every time I try to read (I don't get any values back):

```
No page line in /proc/stat

No swap line in /proc/stat

```

Any ideas?

----------

## usingloser

did anyone notice the beta2 of the mm sources are out...

anyway, yeah, does anyone have a patch for bootsplash? its the only thing I dont have that my old 2.4 kernel had.  Not a deal breaker though, I love the new kernel, and atapi burning.... about time.  Also, anyone by chance use lufs and have it working with the new kernel?

----------

## b0fh

 *Quote:*   

>  and atapi burning.

 

Is there any howto for this? I'm actually working on this for some hours now... not very successfull  :Sad: 

----------

## syadnom

I'm still looking to get bootsplash working on 2.6test2 and also a guide to atapi cd burning.

----------

## Negated Void

I'll try that rootfstype thing in a second,

The before mentioned problem still happens.. only on reboots, sometimes. It's worked out to just over 2/3rds of the time.

```

Process xfs(pid: 5392, threadinfo=dca56000 task=dd4dd2bo)

Stack: Blah blah...

Call Trace:

[<c0150791>]wake_up_buffer +0x11/0x30

[<c01507e5>]unlock_buffer +0x35/0x50

[<c0189d49>]ext3_getblk +0xf9/0x280

[<c0189f00>]ext3_bread +0x30/0xc0

[<c018fa81>]ext3_mkdir +0xf1/0x2f0

[<c018f990>]ext3_mkdir +0x0/0x2f0

[<c015f1ad>]vfs_mkdir +0x5d/0xb0

[<c015f2b5>]sys_mkdir +0xb4/0xf0

[<c010af8b>]syscall_call +0x7/0xb

Code:  BLAH BLAH

<6> note: xfs [4563] exited with preempt_count 1

```

I can get the "blah" parts too if they're a help to anyone, i was just to lazy.

Any idea?

when it does boot, there's no stability issues.. it's just a boot thing.

It happens near the end of init scripts, so.. yeah.

-Matt

----------

